# New Year 2012 babies



## Rivetkitten

So I'm out for this month. That means, move over 2011. If I get pregnant next month, my baby will be born in January *2012* :happydance:

So I thought I'd start this for those of us looking to get pregnant in 2012. I thought it would be lovely to fill up this thread with people who get pregnant next month.
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## betty14

I'm waitin to be referred to the fs, so I def won't be having a 2011 baby so onto the 2012 babies!!! 

The bonus will be potentially having a bump for Xmas :happydance:

X x. X


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi,I was thinking of starting this exact same thread but you beat me to it,lol,anyhooo,I'm taking 100mg of clomid so I'm onboard,hope we have some others*(in a goodway,i think????)*


----------



## MrsBarrowman

We shall be praying for a 2012 baby :dust: :dust:


----------



## Madgirl

I'll join you ladies if thats okay! Bring on the 2012 babies!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am cd 5 today, where is everyone else at?:flower:


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Can I join? I'm cd11 today x


----------



## Madgirl

Hi scamp! So your siggy says you are taking tamoxifen? Have you gotten any side effects from it compared to the clomid? I have only recently heard of people taking it instead of clomid and I'm curious about it. :)


----------



## Scamp

Hi hun, When I was on the clomid, the first few months I hardly had any side effects, but then I think it was the 4th cycle, I had double vision and could see flashes of light. Had the same with cycle 5 so got taken off.
With the tamoxifen, now I get hot flushes but thats pretty much it. The first month I had headaches, sickness, tired all the time, hot flushes, mood swings! It also makes me ovulate late, about cd24. 
I guess its just taken a month to get used to it. :flower:


----------



## Aries28

I would like to join too! AF got me yesterday. I'm now praying for a 2012 baby (early 2012 if I can help it!).


----------



## Madgirl

Scamp, Oh yes I got the visual problems too. That was a little scary to me. Thats great that the tamoxifen is doing well for you now! I am wondering if I could get my RE to let me try that or femara. I am going to have to pay for the meds 100% and some meds can be super expensive it seems! 
Aries :hi: Hopefully we will all have our babies 2012!
I am not taking any meds this cycle, just doing my vitamins and supplements hoping for O! Last cycle was annovulatory so I am ready for a chance again!:happydance:


----------



## Scamp

I wanted to stay on the clomid but the fs said it was the only worrying side effect of clomid.
Definitely worth giving Tamoxifen a try x


----------



## 678star-bex

Me! AF due in couple of days and I'm already planning my next cycle for my 2012 clomid baby. baby dust ladies.


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Bex, how are you? x


----------



## 678star-bex

hi scamp! funny i was just thinking about u earlier love the ring in ur profile pic. i am ok altho due on on monday. been using conceive plus and starting reflexology next week. this cycle clomid made me very moody (poor DH).
how about u? all ready for ur 2012 baby? have u moved yet ?


----------



## Scamp

Aw thanks hun. 
You getting any pregnancy symptoms? Have you tested? 

I'm good thanks, not moved yet. We're just waiting for the damp report, if that's all good we should be moved by mid may :happydance:
I'm hoping so but not feeling too confident. I've got a lot to concentrate on like the house and wedding so hopefully that will all take my mind off it.


----------



## 678star-bex

i try not to sympton spot. so annoying that AF signs r same!! i am soooo tired its unbelievable but then i am getting greasy hair like i do b4 AF. (Mind u clocks going forward havent helped this week!!!!) not really confident as DTD every 3 days not EOD. Wont test til at least next weekend. BFNs r just too heart breaking after nearly 2 half yrs of them.

thats great that u r so focused on ur move and wedding. exciting time for u. good luck with this cycle. i hope ur time is soon. u deserve it. lttc is the hardest thing i have ever been thru. wouldnt it be nice if we have a 2011 BFP. all be worth it one day.


----------



## Scamp

Yeah definitely, when it finally happens all this will be completely worth it.
Thanks hun, I really hope this is it for you as well. You really do deserve it :hugs:


----------



## jennievictora

hey can i join got my appointment to get my clomid may 19th really want to be preg this year would love a bump at xmas :)


----------



## 678star-bex

A Christmas bump Wud be amazingly special.


----------



## MariaF

I'd like to join ladies! Was really hoping for a Dec baby...but an early 2012 baby would be just perfect!!


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Morning everyone. How are you all today? x


----------



## Rivetkitten

Morning scamp... I feel like death. Migraine and nausea. I wish it was a symptom but I'm on totally the wrong side of ovulations. :cry:


----------



## Scamp

:hugs: Hope you're feeling better today


----------



## jennievictora

yay got a cancelltion went today n got my clomid :)


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: For Clomid. When do you start? x


----------



## jennievictora

Scamp said:


> :happydance: For Clomid. When do you start? x

hey iv been given something to make me have a period which started today i take the clomid on 2nd day of period so i think it will be around tuesday :happydance:


----------



## 678star-bex

hi everyone. hows it going? i am not in a good place today CD 2 says it all doesn't it. i actually don't think i can get pg without assisted conception. start my reflexology sessions next week.

good luck with the clomid jennie victoria. i hope it brings u a bfp.


----------



## Scamp

Yeah when I was on clomid I took it days 2-6. Gl hun, hope you get your bfp.

I'm so sorry bex, I really hope this is your cycle. What cycle you on now? 
Xx


----------



## ao30

I'm not here yet... still a few days until AF is due, but I thought I would just check out what my future home is going to look like next cycle ;) Looks cozy!

Good luck to all of the January 2012 maybe-babies!


----------



## Red sox gal

Hi ladies would like to join you also. Have my FS appt 1st week of May! All we want for christmas are big bellies.


----------



## Scamp

:wave:


----------



## 678star-bex

Scamp said:


> Yeah when I was on clomid I took it days 2-6. Gl hun, hope you get your bfp.
> 
> I'm so sorry bex, I really hope this is your cycle. What cycle you on now?
> Xx

Been trying for 28 mths I am on my 5th round of clomid. :cry::cry::cry:

i am beginning to believe that we r incompatible (in a biological way). isnt that terrible? i just dont think we r able to conceive naturally.

how is everyone else? does any one have any good/interesting news?


----------



## Rivetkitten

I got some fertile CM today ...whoo hoo... or not...I'm not sure what that means tbh... It's too early!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Rivetkitten said:


> I got some fertile CM today ...whoo hoo... or not...I'm not sure what that means tbh... It's too early!!!

what cycle day r u on hun? i usually get ewcm week b4 i ov. i know this because i had an ultra sound scan. do u temp or anything?

im feeling a little more positive today. sorry for being negative but CD4 and new hope, holiday next weekend for few days and things to look forward to this cycle.


----------



## Scamp

Bex, are you having follies scans to make sure your follies are getting big enough and lining thick enough? Have you been offered an IUI?

:happydance: For the fertile CM Rivetkitten. I seem to get it about 4 days before ov, it'll stop for 2 days and then come back ready for ov. 
xx


----------



## JB3

Hello ladies
Can I join?
I had a laparoscopy for bilateral tubal surgery on monday.
Doc said that he saw a lovely follie and that I would be ovulating soon, I was still in pain on wednesday but with lovely clean tubes I couldnt give up an opportunity like that :haha:
Hopefully it did the job

Bring on our Christmas baby bellies
:dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## Scamp

:wave:


----------



## 678star-bex

Scamp said:


> Bex, are you having follies scans to make sure your follies are getting big enough and lining thick enough? Have you been offered an IUI?
> 
> :happydance: For the fertile CM Rivetkitten. I seem to get it about 4 days before ov, it'll stop for 2 days and then come back ready for ov.
> xx

how r u today scamp?
I had a follicle scan on my frst clomid cycle. cd 16 of a 25 day cycle showed i havent oved YET. she expected me to ov cd 18 judging by the sound of it. amazing to think that i usually DTD and give up by cd 18 because i think i have ov'd. does that make sense? i wish i still had the scans but just left to my own devises. does it sound like my LP is way to short to get pg???? :cry:

welcome to the thread JB3. hows ur cycle? i see ur in the 2ww.


----------



## Nightnurse

678star-bex said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> I had a follicle scan on my frst clomid cycle. cd 16 of a 25 day cycle showed i havent oved YET. she expected me to ov cd 18 judging by the sound of it. amazing to think that i usually DTD and give up by cd 18 because i think i have ov'd. does that make sense? i wish i still had the scans but just left to my own devises. does it sound like my LP is way to short to get pg???? :cry:
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Hi there,i'm not being scaned either but not really getting bothered as yet,I dont think you need to worry too much my cycle has been as low as 26 days and bloods came back ok,so I dont think that will be a problem as of now hoping that I do O,where are all the others at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFM I am :sex:Click to expand...


----------



## Nightnurse

678star-bex said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Bex, are you having follies scans to make sure your follies are getting big enough and lining thick enough? Have you been offered an IUI?
> 
> :happydance: For the fertile CM Rivetkitten. I seem to get it about 4 days before ov, it'll stop for 2 days and then come back ready for ov.
> xx
> 
> how r u today scamp?
> I had a follicle scan on my frst clomid cycle. cd 16 of a 25 day cycle showed i havent oved YET. she expected me to ov cd 18 judging by the sound of it. amazing to think that i usually DTD and give up by cd 18 because i think i have ov'd. does that make sense? i wish i still had the scans but just left to my own devises. does it sound like my LP is way to short to get pg???? :cry:
> 
> welcome to the thread JB3. hows ur cycle? i see ur in the 2ww.Click to expand...


Hi there,i'm not being scaned either but not really getting bothered as yet,I dont think you need to worry too much my clcle has been as low as 26 days and bloods came back ok,so I dont think that will be a problem 



AFM I am :sex: as of now hoping that I do O,where are all the others at?


----------



## 678star-bex

Nightnurse said:


> 678star-bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> Bex, are you having follies scans to make sure your follies are getting big enough and lining thick enough? Have you been offered an IUI?
> 
> :happydance: For the fertile CM Rivetkitten. I seem to get it about 4 days before ov, it'll stop for 2 days and then come back ready for ov.
> xx
> 
> how r u today scamp?
> I had a follicle scan on my frst clomid cycle. cd 16 of a 25 day cycle showed i havent oved YET. she expected me to ov cd 18 judging by the sound of it. amazing to think that i usually DTD and give up by cd 18 because i think i have ov'd. does that make sense? i wish i still had the scans but just left to my own devises. does it sound like my LP is way to short to get pg???? :cry:
> 
> welcome to the thread JB3. hows ur cycle? i see ur in the 2ww.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi there,i'm not being scaned either but not really getting bothered as yet,I dont think you need to worry too much my clcle has been as low as 26 days and bloods came back ok,so I dont think that will be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> AFM I am :sex: as of now hoping that I do O,where are all the others at?Click to expand...

yeah my bloods came back fine too. progesterone the right level so i should be able to achieve pregnancy.
sorry scamp forgot to reply yes i am offered iui - next fs appt. june!!


----------



## JB3

678star-bex said:


> welcome to the thread JB3. hows ur cycle? i see ur in the 2ww.

Thanks,
cycle a bit strange this month due to the lap, had quite a bit of bleeding but defo noticed EWCM mixed in with it so heres hoping.
I asked the doc if he would give me clomid just as a helping hand but he said no as I am high risk ectopic now due to the tubal surgery.

Hopefully this thread brings loads of luck and you wont need IUI xx


----------



## JB3

Morning
how is everyone today?
:flower:


----------



## jennievictora

Hey how is everyone I'm taking the last pill to make me bleed today feeling slighty anxious keep worrying the clomid Wont work :(


----------



## Scamp

:wave: How is everyone? x


----------



## JB3

Hi scamp
just kicking around in the 2ww
hows you?


----------



## Rivetkitten

I think I may have borked my ovaries ladies with the soy. I'd had my LH peak by now last month.. Nada...nothing... now. _head desk_


----------



## McMummy

Hi Ladies

I'm waiting to ovulate this week... I'm on my last Clomid cycle so REALLY hope this is my month as I'm terrified of Ovarian Drilling followed by IVF.
If I fall this month I'll be due 5th Jan 2012 xx

:dust: to all xx


----------



## 678star-bex

guess what ladies?? i had my reflexology yesterday and loved it. also i popped over to ttc boards and got into a discussion on reflexology and she's now announcing her BFP in the announcement section!! wooo hooo i feel really inspired and hope after 2.5 yrs looking for answers that this may get me that BFP we would be so happy. 

im on cd 7 today and decided to take next cycle off clomid. how r u all?


----------



## Scamp

:happydance: FX for you then hun x


----------



## 678star-bex

u ok scamp? y u feling sad hun?


----------



## jfor3

Can I join you ladies? I'm cd1 of my 20th cycle trying.

According to FF my lutueal phase seems to change length (but I do have really unpredictable temps due to poor sleeping). I think I may need to take my first trip to see the doctor - what do you ladies advise?


----------



## Scamp

678star-bex said:


> u ok scamp? y u feling sad hun?

Hey hun, 
How are you?
Had the scan and the follies just aren't growing enough. Fs said to keep taking tamoxifen and see if it works. Follies were 9mm on cd14 and 13.7 on cd21 :shrug: It just isn't working properly, I don't see why they can't let me try anything else. :cry: My sister has said I can have some of her eggs so going to speak to the fs about it when af comes, see if that would mean going private :( 
x


----------



## Scamp

jfor3 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm cd1 of my 20th cycle trying.
> 
> According to FF my lutueal phase seems to change length (but I do have really unpredictable temps due to poor sleeping). I think I may need to take my first trip to see the doctor - what do you ladies advise?

:wave: 
Worth trying, after a year the Drs would normally send you for tests, gl hun x


----------



## Rivetkitten

2 days out from last month...but I got a positive OPK today... :) :sex:


----------



## ao30

Hello :wave:

I'm officially trying for a January 2012 baby. CD3, so long time to wait...


----------



## 678star-bex

jfor3 i would say its always scary going to the docs first but yeah they yend to send u for bloods first and then refer u.

scamp sorry to hear about ur follies. is there another thing u could try whats femera? u didnt get on with clomid did u. what about soy whats that? at least u can talk to ur sister she sound very understnding. pm me any time hun.

baby dust everyone.


----------



## jfor3

Thanks for the advice - I've been delaying going to the docs but will make an appointment for blood tests I think.


----------



## ao30

jfor3 said:


> Thanks for the advice - I've been delaying going to the docs but will make an appointment for blood tests I think.

Go go go! I dragged my feet as well... but now am glad I didn't wait longer than I did. :hugs:


----------



## missin_a_girl

ao30 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> I'm officially trying for a January 2012 baby. CD3, so long time to wait...

i am too hun.... only cd6 right now so long to go.... but we can do it....


----------



## Traskey

Count me in for a 2012 baby. CD3 so there's no possibility of a 2011 bub. Besides, 2012 has a nice even mathematical feel about it :D


----------



## ao30

Traskey said:


> Count me in for a 2012 baby. CD3 so there's no possibility of a 2011 bub. Besides, 2012 has a nice even mathematical feel about it :D

Geh. I hate even numbers :) That's why 2011 sounded so nice. But I guess beggars can't be choosers ;)


----------



## jfor3

ao30 said:


> jfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice - I've been delaying going to the docs but will make an appointment for blood tests I think.
> 
> Go go go! I dragged my feet as well... but now am glad I didn't wait longer than I did. :hugs:Click to expand...

I will definitely make an appointment next week I think - thanks. I've got pregnany really quickly before so naively assumed it would be the same this time (silly girl I am)! ao30 have you heard from schoolteacher I was hoping to see a BFP announcement somewhere?


----------



## schoolteacher

jfor3 said:


> ao30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice - I've been delaying going to the docs but will make an appointment for blood tests I think.
> 
> Go go go! I dragged my feet as well... but now am glad I didn't wait longer than I did. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I will definitely make an appointment next week I think - thanks. I've got pregnany really quickly before so naively assumed it would be the same this time (silly girl I am)! ao30 have you heard from schoolteacher I was hoping to see a BFP announcement somewhere?Click to expand...

H girls im here and no BFP!!! :nope: AF arrived on monday..........................
So glad I've found you both and this thread (the thread I didnt want to join!!)
I posted in the christmas 2011 thread below is what I said in case you don't get it!

Hi! im back, thank-you so much for keeping me in your converstations I appreciate it so much and I hope that you get this! Well AF got me..........
On the monday, it was early!!!!!!!! (so much for me reading that your LP doenst change!)can't believe it, my temp went way down the first couple of days but I hoped it was just because it was cold in the tent! but no AF came and I was so upset because for some reason we had high hopes this time! The cycle had gone really well, done everything at right time, etc, etc) I cried and cried which upset DH too as he felt helpless and prob blames himself a bit as he had low sperm after a VR. 
It basically just runied a whole day of our holiday! We didnt do much and after wasting most of the day Dh got so cross/upset with the whole situation he just sat in the car for an hr looking really down and refused to get out!! So all in all Monday was not a good day!!I was so so gutted and I just don't know how much more I can take of this 
(The holiday all in all was really really good though despite the major dampner!) Im sick of other people being/getting pregnant and am very sad for us all that we will have to go into 2012 threads......
Im so sorry to you both for your AF's.........and how ru both? i feel like it's never going to happen for me..................
Sorry this is a depressing post!
I hope you get this...............................
thinking of you both.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MariaF

CD17 here and no signs of ovulation :nope:

Starting to feel a little defeated. Its the second cycle since the ovarian drilling and I guess I'm back to square one with no ovulation for months :nope:

Luckily I still have Provera to kickstart my period and then Clomid.


----------



## 1hopefull

hi :wave: i would have liked to have a 2010 baby but i 2012 would be WONDERFUL.

schoolteacher- :hugs:

mariaF- i am so sorry the O drilling hasn't made you O. :hugs:

how is everyone else?

i am 4 dpo and already going crazy. its our first cycle with help since our ectopic so i have a lot of hope and excitement to be trying again but that also comes with a lot of impatience. i don't like it, wishing for the days to pass quick instead of enjoying them. argh.


----------



## jfor3

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: schoolteacher - we were hoping not to see you on this thread (in the nicest possible way)! 

I'm so sorry you're feeling down, I felt it harder this month as well. I think it was the thought of not just starting yet another new cycle but another new year as well :cry: I hope your holiday was good despite the horrible :witch: arrival and that your DH is feeling ok. I think it hits them harder than we realise sometimes. x

I'm on cd4 - I hate this bit leading up to o it is almost more torture than the 2ww - I feel like a can't be proactive in any way. Well, onward and upward, chin up and all those things to us all!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

jfor3 said:


> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: schoolteacher - we were hoping not to see you on this thread (in the nicest possible way)!
> 
> I'm so sorry you're feeling down, I felt it harder this month as well. I think it was the thought of not just starting yet another new cycle but another new year as well :cry: I hope your holiday was good despite the horrible :witch: arrival and that your DH is feeling ok. I think it hits them harder than we realise sometimes. x
> 
> I'm on cd4 - I hate this bit leading up to o it is almost more torture than the 2ww - I feel like a can't be proactive in any way. Well, onward and upward, chin up and all those things to us all!!!

Hi jfor3! great to here from you! Im on cd6 now....

DH and I are going to the doctors on monday to get the results of his 3rd SA! I have had all the blood tests and he has now had 3 SA's. We have both agreed that we think the doc has held off long enough now and it's time to be referred to an FS. He better had do! i feel the need to push on now with further testing etc..

Im thinking of starting acupunture, if only to feel like im in control of something! I hate that all the testing etc is out of my hands it feels like there is so little we all can do other than take vits, use opks, temp etc etc!!! I need to do something else!!!!
My sister had acupunture after ttc for 4 years and she got pregnant! (she was also on clomid so could just be because of that though).

Has anyone on here had tests done privately?

xx


----------



## Rivetkitten

:hi: Well I'm pretty sure I've ovulated. My cm has changed but my breasts aren't as sore as they normally are...I suppose that might be the soy. I don't have a hormone imbalance so ??? :wacko: My periods were lighter and less painful too. Can't face the migraines though so I won't take them all the months.


----------



## McMummy

MariaF said:


> CD17 here and no signs of ovulation :nope:
> 
> Starting to feel a little defeated. Its the second cycle since the ovarian drilling and I guess I'm back to square one with no ovulation for months :nope:
> 
> Luckily I still have Provera to kickstart my period and then Clomid.

Hang on in there Maria, I haven't been ovulating til cd19 on clomid and my friend who also has PCOS has a 7 year old son she conceived on cd27! x


----------



## jfor3

MariaF - I didn't o until cd28 last cycle! Apparently your o can be delayed due to stress etc so hang on in there - easy for me to say - it's agonising waiting for o when it's late!! :hugs:

Schoolteacher - I'm fairly certain most GPs should be patient led, so if you insist you want to be referred then he should do it. I guess it all depends on the doctor though - can you see another one at your surgery?


----------



## schoolteacher

MariaF-as jfor3 says, ov day can change, unfortunately mine always seems too!!! cd21 last cycle and I have had as late as cd31!

jfor3- my doctor isn't very good but my we are gonna see my DH's doc on monday who is much better so hopefully she will refer us!


----------



## MariaF

Thanks ladies. CD19 and still nothing. I think it has something to do with the fact that my temperature is also high. It's not as high as after ovulation but way too high for the first phase. Google says it could mean oestrogen deficiency and hence my follicles wouldn't grow... Nothing I can do abou it for a few months.

My GP is horrible. I've been begging her for an NHS referral for about 9 months now and been told No every time. All the treatment I've had so far has been private. I hope you have better luck, Schoolteacher!


----------



## schoolteacher

MariaF-how long have you been ttc? just out of curiousity! Your GP sounds like a right cow, lol! what reasons does she give for not referring? Gosh, I really hope my DH's doctor refers us this time!!!! It was november we first went and I have only been given bloods and DH has had 3 SA's (because the first was too low to test!!!!!!)
I don't know if we can afford to go private-well not without a lot of saving!!!! I would be willing to do that though of course. May I ask how you went about going private? What did they do first give you clomid? Hope you don't mind me asking! 
Ive started researching fertlity centres just in case. x


----------



## McMummy

MariaF said:


> Thanks ladies. CD19 and still nothing. I think it has something to do with the fact that my temperature is also high. It's not as high as after ovulation but way too high for the first phase. Google says it could mean oestrogen deficiency and hence my follicles wouldn't grow... Nothing I can do abou it for a few months.
> 
> My GP is horrible. I've been begging her for an NHS referral for about 9 months now and been told No every time. All the treatment I've had so far has been private. I hope you have better luck, Schoolteacher!

Have you been TTC over a year? If so then I'd def ask to see a diff Dr or really put your foot down with her.... you shouldn't be forced to pay to go private when all this treatment is available on NHS xxx


----------



## jfor3

:wave:
How is everyone today? Any luck at the doctors schoolteacher?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi jfor3

Not good news-very upset..... DH's sperm has gone down!!!!! It had gone up last time and has gone down again. But the main thing is (that we weren't even flippin well told last time) was that as well as being low the motility is really bad and 94% are abnormally formed. :(
Basically everything is way too low or way not what it should be. Really really gutted and thinking now that this isn't gonna happen for us without medical help. But get this...still have not been referred! Doc said he needs to 'look into' the criteria to see if we meet it, he made need to find stuff out ring peope etc!!!!!!

Surely a doctor should know the criteria? :growlmad:
He did go so far to say that we 'might' get more testing for me (with my long cycles and not always ovulating) but we *might not *get any funding for assisted reproduction because DH had chn with his ex-wife and he had a VR.
:nope: What the hell? What about me?????????? I don't have any children! and wasnt with DH when he had the original vasectomy.
We got to make anothe appointment in a couple of weeks.

DH very upset when we got home he had full ontears runngin down his face and thinks I won't love him anymore.


----------



## schoolteacher

Gonna put what I said above in a new thread to see if anyone has advice. Sorry if you end up reading it twice!x


----------



## Traskey

You can have assisted conception even if DH has children from a previous relationship. Cambridge is in the same PCT region as Herts (Eastern) and that is the case here. It looks like you would need IVF or ICSI. Demand a referral and if you don't get one ask another doctor. The criteria for IVF and ICSI are no children together, your BMI under 30 and non smokers. You can have the referral to the FS, but not the IVF, if you are working on losing weight or stopping smoking. Hope that helps!


----------



## schoolteacher

Thank-you Traskey! that gives me hope. Grrrrr information is so conflicting! I have read online that you dont get funding but maybe thats if you have chn together and like you say its different in different places. have just spoken to my sister who is a midwife and she too said she thought it had changed in recent years and that we would be eligile. Why is my doc saying we might not be? he clearly isnt sure either and certainaly isnt uptodate in his knowledge!
My sister also said to ring up and ask for another doctor -but im a wuss and scared to!!


----------



## Traskey

I've posted something for you on your thread :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_SomeDay

Can I join in on this one too?
I will be CD12 tomorrow and go in for my follicle scan ... I am not to hopeful as my Dr. office has gone through some changes and not for the better :growlmad: With all the confusion going on, last cycle the called me on 14DPO asking why I wasn't there for an IUI :dohh: WHA??? 
I pray this cycle workks so I don't have to deal with them any more!


----------



## jfor3

:hugs:schoolteacher and Mrs_Someday - it seems like a real lottery when it comes to doctors doesn't it?

schoolteacher - can you change GPs to someone with a little more knowledge on the subject? All GPs have their specialisms and yours doesn't seem to know anything about fertility! Also, he doesn't seem to fully appreciate the emotional impact of what he's saying etc. I'd think about switching doctors to someone more supportive. :hugs: Have you heard from ao30 she hasn't posted in ages?


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi jfor3!!!
good to hear from you, Your right I think I should change doctors im just a bit scared to ask! stupid I know.
I haven't heard from a030 since ive come back, I hope she is alright!?
DH is still really upset this morning, ive never seen him like this before, I really dont know what we are gonna do.
How ru doing? what cd you on now? is it 8?
im cd10. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bradpittswife

It's crazy really how different everyones experience is considering we are all nhs patients and we all pay our taxes! It makes me so mad that treatment depends on where you live and who your doc is!:growlmad:
Schoolteacher I would deffo see about changing to another doc- even within your practice- I have the choice of about 12 different docs and some are much better than others!


----------



## McMummy

Hi

It's disgusting what a postcode lottery it is.... Wiltshire and Somerset PCTs don't fund treatment for couples that have children from previous relationships.
My friend's husband had a one night stand at 18 and got a girl pregnant and 13 years later it came back to haunt them as they couldn't get funding... they spent £15,000 on 3 attempts of IVF and now have beautiful twins (one of each) but it was so unfair on my friend as it's not HER fault he got someone knocked up many moons ago! :( Luckily they were in a position to fund it themselves (wasn't easy & took on a fair bit of debt) but if they weren't in a position to afford loan repayments etc she'd have been left with nowhere to turn :cry:


----------



## Traskey

Oh that seriously sucks! IVF funding is so unfair it's ridiculous. The hoops they make us all jump through. I haven't eaten food in over a month to get through their stupid rules. Yet how much money do they spend in a+e on a Saturday night with all the drunks injuring themselves or needing their stomachs pumped! :grr:


----------



## McMummy

Ah I know, it's sickening the money get spent on people that bring it all on themselves! lol

Isn't it Surrey that have put a stop to ALL funding at the moment, regardless of situation. Scary thought that other PCTs may follow suit. x


----------



## Lisa84

We get 1 free NHS IVF go and about 40 mins down the road they get 3!! How is that fair!!

What really winds me up is that they class IVF as like a lifestyle choice like cosmetic surgery on the NHS grrrr

ooo yh can i join by the way? I WILL be having a 2012 baby! :) xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! interesting conversations about postcode lottery, it is really unfair!!!
McMummyttc-thats really rubbish what happened to your friend, like you say just because your partner/dh has had chn shouldnt mean the women with them with no chn should suffer. What about all the smokers and alcoholics that get help to quit or have costly operations when they need a new lung coz they've runied theirs!!!!!!!


----------



## McMummy

schoolteacher said:


> Hi all! interesting conversations about postcode lottery, it is really unfair!!!
> McMummyttc-thats really rubbish what happened to your friend, like you say just because your partner/dh has had chn shouldnt mean the women with them with no chn should suffer. What about all the smokers and alcoholics that get help to quit or have costly operations when they need a new lung coz they've runied theirs!!!!!!!

Yep it's def not fair.... so many people abuse their bodies in diff ways then cost the NHS a fortune, no questions asked.... :shrug::shrug:


----------



## jfor3

schoolteacher said:


> Hi jfor3!!!
> good to hear from you, Your right I think I should change doctors im just a bit scared to ask! stupid I know.
> I haven't heard from a030 since ive come back, I hope she is alright!?
> DH is still really upset this morning, ive never seen him like this before, I really dont know what we are gonna do.
> How ru doing? what cd you on now? is it 8?
> im cd10. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm on cd 9 - I swear the weeks running up to ov are actually worse than 2ww. At least I get to satisfy my urges to poas soon with OPKs! Hope you DH is feeling better, hopefully a change of doctor may seem like a fresh start for you both. x


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks jfor3! yeah I hate waiting to ov, but I hate the 2ww too! However like you I do like poas on opk!

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Rivetkitten

The two week wait is such a long, long time. :cry: I have another day of baby talk and dividing up of all my precious baby items tomorrow, with my inlaws cackling over the impending arrival of SIL's baby. I'm thinking large doses are alcohol are in order...but no...I'm in the two week wait... /head desk/


----------



## jfor3

Dividing up baby stuff is so depressing - not only are you reminded that your baby isn't actually a baby anymore but also that you're not requiring said items any time soon. Yuk sorry hun - surely one glass of vino wouldn't hurt :wine: or failing that chocolate!


----------



## Kimbre

hi! may i join all of you!

this post made me smile, and i needed that. we have been trying since march 2010! and still no BFP.

i thought last cycle was it, but NO.

but that would be so cool to have a new year 2012 baby!

baby dust to EVERYONE!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs_SomeDay

Hope everyone is doing well!

Yesterdays scan was good :thumbup: I only had 1 follicle I was hoping for more but it _was_ 26mm :headspin: I am hoping that's not too big. Got the trigger right then and have a nice welt preventing me from bending at the waist. :growlmad:

My IUI went smoothly no spotting this time YAY!! 

They had me come in at 26hrs does that seem too soon after trigger?
I was guessing with my follicle being so big they wanted to do it early in case it went on its on own. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Rivetkitten

I am pretty sure I'm out this month... Boobs don't hurt today. That's always a bad sign for this time in the month. Means no baby. I just don't know what to do anymore. I had several...read SEVERAL good sized follicles last month, all ready for this month. I definitely ovulated. But ... nothing. :cry: Then there was the awful, awful Easter meal yesterday...that had me almost in tears. I dunno how I made it through. 

There is honestly no reason for this other than some higher being doesn't want us getting pregnant and I've had enough.


----------



## 1hopefull

Rivetkitten said:


> I am pretty sure I'm out this month... Boobs don't hurt today. That's always a bad sign for this time in the month. Means no baby. I just don't know what to do anymore. I had several...read SEVERAL good sized follicles last month, all ready for this month. I definitely ovulated. But ... nothing. :cry: Then there was the awful, awful Easter meal yesterday...that had me almost in tears. I dunno how I made it through.
> 
> There is honestly no reason for this other than some higher being doesn't want us getting pregnant and I've had enough.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry hun. You are only 9dpo so it is too early to tell for sure. I don't get it either, egg + sperm = baby right? not so much for us. we will be Mom's one way or another. hang in there. it is easy to get down but that's why we are here for you. vent all you need. i am here to listen. :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

Rivetkitten said:


> I am pretty sure I'm out this month... Boobs don't hurt today. That's always a bad sign for this time in the month. Means no baby. I just don't know what to do anymore. I had several...read SEVERAL good sized follicles last month, all ready for this month. I definitely ovulated. But ... nothing. :cry: Then there was the awful, awful Easter meal yesterday...that had me almost in tears. I dunno how I made it through.
> 
> There is honestly no reason for this other than some higher being doesn't want us getting pregnant and I've had enough.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

So sorry your having a bad day rivetkitten! What happened at the meal? (you dont have to say!) xx


----------



## Rivetkitten

It was a celebratory meal. It was SIL's birthday and the IL's 35th wedding anniversary...but also SIL is pregnant... so that became the soul focus of the meal. How wonderful it was to be welcoming a new life into the family. Then my MIL got hooked on this idea that SIL was having a girl and went on and on and on about it. After which SIL asked if she could take all our baby clothes now. When we ummed and ahhed she started laughing and saying "Or are you planning on keeping them for something else... waiting a bit long aren't you." so we told her that they were in the garage and we just needed to get over there and sort through them. She said that FIL is coming to see her in June, we can give them to him. 

So I've got to go sort through baby clothes, and give them all away by June. Total confirmation that we're not getting pregnant even though EVERYTHING says we so should have gotten pregnant this month. 

But lets celebrate how wonderful SIL's life is... and she knows it too.


----------



## Scamp

Hi everyone, how are you all? x


----------



## Scamp

Kimbre said:


> hi! may i join all of you!
> 
> this post made me smile, and i needed that. we have been trying since march 2010! and still no BFP.
> 
> i thought last cycle was it, but NO.
> 
> but that would be so cool to have a new year 2012 baby!
> 
> baby dust to EVERYONE!:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:wave: x


----------



## schoolteacher

Oh that sound horrible Rivetkitten! why do you have to give the clothes away?? You shouldn't feel like you have to!!! thats not fair at all. Im guessing then they dont know you are ttc? is it worth telling them, maybe they would act differently? I really feel for you.:hugs:
When/if I get pregnant I will gratefully accept offers of clothes from people but I certainly wouldnt ask or demand any! Sounds like your SIL thinks she is the only pregnant woman in the world! 
(she defo isnt they are flippin well everywhere lol!!!):growlmad:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi scamp! Im fine, I cd13 and today I made my first appointment to start acupuncture!how ru more to the point!?x


----------



## jfor3

Rivetkitten - that sucks! I think other people, such as family members, find secondary infertility hard to get their heads round - "oh you did it fine once what's the problem this time"!!! None of my family know we're trying again and it's really hard trying to justify why you're not giving away baby things.:hugs:


----------



## Rivetkitten

> (she defo isnt they are flippin well everywhere lol!!!)

:rofl: I so get that comment.

Jfor3. I think that's been the hardest. They don't know we are trying. We just can't justify giving the clothes away. Plus I have to go through them because some of them are my sister's clothes and I won't be giving them to her, no matter how "pretty" she thinks they are. I really hope she has a boy.


----------



## jfor3

Rivetkitten - I'd pretend a lot more were your sisters than were yours so she couldn't have them - possibly a bit mean but essential I'd say!! By the look of your ticker you're testing really soon anyway so fx you'll have a brilliant reason she can't have them.:hugs:

How's everyone else getting on? I'm only on cd12 so am still waiting to ov.


----------



## schoolteacher

cd14 -no ov yet, next few days hopefully but could be more!


----------



## McMummy

RivetKitten - Don't give your SIL clothes!! how rude of her to ask/demand.
It's neither here not there whether you are TTC or not, it's not for any of your In Laws to make assumptions that they are entitled to anything. :growlmad:

I am sure we'll all get offers of hand me downs when we finally get our :bfp:s which is great but am sure none of us would just ASSUME we can help ourselves. Grrrrrr xxx


----------



## 1hopefull

rivetkitten- OMG, tell me where your SIL lives and I will go punch her (it is OK for a preggo lady to punch a preggo lady right, so I am perfect for the job:winkwink:). I hope she has a boy. If not, tell her the garage flooded or tell her something not so nice. Sorry you had to go through that dinner AND have to deal with her demands. :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing OK. 

:dust:


----------



## Rivetkitten

Unfortunately I feel very un-pregnant and all tests have been BFN's so far. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month too. I don't know how to get out of not giving them our baby clothes other than getting pregnant. That's not happening and we don't know why... :(


----------



## McMummy

It doesn't matter whether you are pregnant or not! You don't HAVE to give anyone anything. Please don't feel pushed into handing over baby clothes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

thats BS rivetkitten! screw her for even assuming that youd give them to her. RUDE. just dont give them to her and if she hounds you. tell her that you may want another, yu dont have to do anything you dont want to!


----------



## ao30

Rivetkitten... so sorry all of this is happening. Sometimes people don't understand how rude/hurtful they can be. So bizarre that these people are demanding you hand things over to them. :hug:

---

Hello _schoolteacher _and _jfor3_! What CD are you ladies? I am CD15, and still no signs of OV. Booh. However, I have been sick (that's why I've been missing in action the last week or two); hopefully that's the reason I haven't ovulated yet. I was hoping that this cycle would be a shorter one, but unless I ovulate tomorrow, it doesn't look favorable.


----------



## schoolteacher

Yay your back ao30! I missed you! well I'm cd15 and got a positive opk today!! this is quite early for me. usually ov cd20 ish! have been cd31 before! If im stressed or ill (like last cycle) then I will ov later. Im guessing because I have been on easter holidays I have been less stressed and have ov'ed at a more 'regular' time this time!
Sorry your still waiting and that you've been poorly! I hope you are feeling much better now?x


----------



## Rivetkitten

:happydance: schoolteacher :) It's a good sign. 

I did an OPK today because a BFN on an OPK is far less heartbreaking than a BFN on an HPT... It was exactly the same as it was just before I ovulate. It's kinda weird. ::wacko:: I hate how it got me excited. I'm not testing with a HPT yet though. Maybe tomorrow. I'll be 12 dpo then. I hate how it made me hopeful.


----------



## ao30

Schoolteacher: :dance: yay! Get busy ;) I hope I ovulate sometime soooon so that we go through the 2WW together again.

Rivetkitten: AHHH! I know it's not final but that is wonderful news. I truly hope you get that BFP so that you can sweetly tell your inlaw's "sorry, looks like we're going to need those baby clothes after all..." :)


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - glad to have you back, you've been missed! Hoping ov comes soon for you.

schoolteacher - it must be great to have a positive opk - get to it (so to speak)!

Rivetkitten - I've got my fx for you, keep us posted.

I'm cd 13 but no signs of ov yet - I hope it's not too late I only had an 8 day luteal phase last month so need to ov a bit earlier this cycle!!


----------



## Traskey

CD 13 for me too ladies. Ov should be Wednesday so we are trying to catch that eggy. The odds are better today and tomorrow than ov day :)


----------



## McMummy

I'm 11dpo & not feeling positive at all - might test in the morning :wacko::wacko: xx


----------



## Kimbre

I am cycle day 9... am having lower back pain and tugging in my tummy so i thought mayyybee i was Oing early...but I took an OPK and im not.hahaha what a waste. oh well i start OPKs on cycle day 11 anyway.=)

good luck everyone!


----------



## Rivetkitten

Nope BFN this morning so I'm pretty sure that's me out of the running. Not even a hint of a line. No symptoms so I'd say...no. But I won't test again unless AF is late and she never is. :(

Jfor3 I had no symptoms of OV right up until I did on CD14 it was very strange.


----------



## McMummy

I actually can't believe I'm about to write this..... but I've got my :bfp: !!! 
This was my very last clomid cycle... I'm 12dpo and have got :bfp: on Cb digi & FRER.

I cant take it in - scared to believe it's real. :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Rivetkitten

Oh congratulations hun... that's amazing...seems like so many people got BFP's this month...!!!


----------



## ao30

McMummyTTC- congratulations! :flower: It's so nice to have good news on the LTTTC boards! :dance:


----------



## jfor3

CONGRATULATIONS - that's brilliant news!!! :happydance:


----------



## ao30

I am 16 DPO with almost no CM and no sign of OV. What gives? And to top it off, my weird flat temps from my post-ov charting have stayed with me (the only difference is that they are now lower than the post-ov temps). I have blood-work lined up for May and an important FS visit following... I really hope I am not having an anovulatary cycle. :dohh:


----------



## schoolteacher

Woohoo! Fantastic news McMummyTTC!!!!! and to think you weren't feeling confident! Brilliant news! :)

ao30-I hope ov comes soon for you!

Quick question -Im sure I normally would know the answer to this, but I got a positive opk yesterday and today but no temp shift yet. Is today 1dpo or shall I wait to see temp shift and put that day as 1dpo? I dont think I have ovulated yet as I normally get sharp ov pains but haven't had them yet!


----------



## ao30

Temp shift confirms OV, so wait until you see it!

When using OPK's I sometimes get a couple of days of positives, so I wait until I see the temps go up. :flower:


----------



## McMummy

Thanks everyone, I'm still completely gobsmacked. V scared to believe it and v aware that its very early days (I'm 4 weeks today)....

I really didn't have faith this cycle.

We used preseed & softcups just FYI xxx

:dust: to all xxxxxx


----------



## Kimbre

awww congrats!

i had a question...i just bought a basal thermometer... but im cycle day 10. and in my fertile period... should i wait until next cycle to temp or what?


----------



## ao30

I would just go ahead and temp, to help get a feel for it. In fact, I think that's exactly what I did when I first started. Good luck :)


----------



## Traskey

Congratulations McMummy, that's great news and on your last Clomid cycle :)
:dust: for a sticky bean.

Kimbre - You can start temping whenever you like. You'll see the temps go up after ov. 

Schoolteacher - I'd wait until you see the temp shift.


----------



## jfor3

Everyone seems to be having temping issues this cycle! My temps look more like a rollarcoaster than a chart - argh! 

ao30 - how are the batteries in your thermometer could that explain the flat temps?


----------



## Scamp

:wave: Hi everyone x


----------



## ao30

jfor3- batteries are good (I've been checking my temp throughout the day and getting different temps). It's just so bizarre because this started last cycle and I have never had temps like these before. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that OV is just delayed this cycle (even though that thought makes me sad as well), and not an anovulatory cycle. I keep checking for CM and nothing... never thought I would be so eager to see gooey stuff in my panties :)

...How are things going with you this cycle? (do you have a link to your chart?)

-scamp: Hi! :wave:


----------



## Kimbre

Temped this morning 96.7. 
Testing with opk today in a cpl mins.
Used soft cup last night went right in, but next time going to try to get it in and under cervix Bc I don't think I quite had it under it.

Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## Rivetkitten

I'm sick of symptoms I know are nothing. :( I'm sick of sore boobs and period pain. Actually mainly the period pains are getting to me. They've been really bad this month and I don't know why... :( It's not that I'm pregnant because I'm getting BFN's. So at this stage it's pretty obvious that as of tomorrow AF will arrive sometime in the evening or very early morning on Friday as she is prone to do. And if she doesn't....I'll freak out, poas and THEN she will start just to mess with my head. 

Sigh... I just wish she'd turn up early for once so I can start again.


----------



## RachaelMac

Arggh why is everyone pregnant this month and im not. everyone i speak to seems to be telling me there pregnant or someone i no is pregnant! i am soooo pissed off my friend who is also pregnant has just told me another friend is pregnant now too. what is so wrong with me that i can have my own baby i just feel like i cant be bothered with anything anymore! ive pretty much spent the day led in bed not talking to anyone just watching tele crying and being down right misserable i think my other friend comment tipped me over the egde because shes just had her baby about a week ago i asked her how she was getting on and everything and she replied "its going really well its like hes always been here hes amazing". i really wanted to reply " oh just f off but as always i just smiled and said "thats fab" lol.
i just think what is the point anymore its coming up to 2 years now so why should i expect it to happen this month when it hasnt the rest of the others. i sick of people saying itl happen soon youl get a bfp one day! well i want it now and im so sick of waiting for it when everyone else seems to just be popping them out! it used to give me so much hope to hear of all these lttcers getting there bfp's but now they just make me sad! dont get me wrong im so so sooooooo bloody happy for everyone thats finally got there bfp i just wish it was me! sorry for the rant, ive decided im never going on facebook ever again!!!


----------



## Kimbre

Rivetkitten- im right there with you hun! i hate feeling all those symptoms bc i get my hopes up but then realize they are prob just AF coming. its so hard. just keep it up... itll be a new cycle b4 you know it... im the same way. i get SO sad when i break out right b4 AF bc that means thats it and AF WILL be here... then i say im DONE!!! then i get excited and start again lol:rofl:

RachaelMac- trust me i know how you feel. my hubby and i have been trying for over a year and nothing! he got his ex preg and i got preg by my ex on accident at the SAME time, after only 2 months of dating, while we were seperated!!! but we cant seem to make our own baby, together?! doesnt that SUCK.?? lol i know how ya feel. life hurts sometimes.:nope:

my close friend who has been TTC as well, went to the doc due to no AF and i told her she was preg. and she didnt believe me. and she called today and told me shes 2 months preg. i am so over the moon for her:hugs:.. but that green little monster is right there as well.. GRRR when will we get OUR BFP. i want it now, too!!! plus my cousin wants me to throw her a baby shower...im just not into it right now..:cry:


----------



## Rivetkitten

:hugs: kimbre.... A friend of mine had the same thing happen a couple of months back. She didn't know we were ttc and had a long discussion about having an abortion. It was her choice but it was really painful to have that discussion with her knowing I'd step into her place in a heartbeat. I would. She decided to keep the baby in the end and is very happy even if she is now single again, but I just felt...why not me? It wouldn't have been such a terrible dilemma for me and it will be hard for her being a single mum of 2 kids under the age of 4, poor thing. :cry:


----------



## Kimbre

oh man, that MUST have been sooo hard for you, to have to have a discussion like that!
i think its every woman's choice or whatever, but i dont agree with it and i certainly would NEVER do that.


----------



## jfor3

ao30 said:


> jfor3- batteries are good (I've been checking my temp throughout the day and getting different temps). It's just so bizarre because this started last cycle and I have never had temps like these before. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that OV is just delayed this cycle (even though that thought makes me sad as well), and not an anovulatory cycle. I keep checking for CM and nothing... never thought I would be so eager to see gooey stuff in my panties :)
> 
> ...How are things going with you this cycle? (do you have a link to your chart?)
> 
> -scamp: Hi! :wave:


I don't know how to attach a chart to a post - I shall have an investigate and work it out. 

Delayed ov is torture because you just start to think you have some sort of pattern and then ov is not when you're expecting it - just to keep you on your toes!!:growlmad: Also because it's delayed every thing takes so much longer!

Anyway I'm still waiting for ov and still getting negative opks - it's not too late or anything I'm just impatient.

How's everyone else?


----------



## ao30

I know that oftentimes women give up with temping and charting so that they can relax and not stress about it. But I don't know if I will be able to do that because try as I might, I can't get my CD out of my head. It's as if it's ingrained in my brain and I can no longer be oblivious to my body the way I once was.

In other news... for some strange reason, the pregnancy announcements of close friends don't bother me, but random acquaintances/people I don't know that well (except for those on here!), make me teary-eyed. Last night I was on the website of a girl that used to be in my Sunday School class as a child. She and her husband have a home business, and they had recently updated their status, informing clients that they would not be taking new orders for the summer due to the arrival of their second child, who is due to arrive exactly 13 months after the birth of their first child. They wrote something along the lines of "...Thank you for being understanding and supporting us as we choose this time to focus on our growing family." It made me feel as though because husband and I are childless, we're assumed to be part of the crowd who prefer to put career over family.

I don't even know this person (I just know her name and her face), but the news just hit me in all of the wrong places. Perhaps it's because she is not close to me and therefore I have no reason to feel happy for her... it just hurt to realize how far behind we are in this baby-making business.

(Sorry for complaining, girls. Just needed to get that off my chest)


----------



## lissa110

May I join you ladies?? I have very unusual cycles I will probably looking at ovulating for the next 5 mo and then nothing till next year. :wacko: (I know completely wierd right!.

Ok so Im CD18, I believe I will be ovulating the with in the next day or so. I would sooooo love to get pregnant now and have the baby in Jan that is when my birthday is to!!!


:dust::dust::dust: to all.


----------



## ao30

Good luck Lissa! Hope OV comes quickly so you get that January baby ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone! well got temp shift yesterday finally , so 2dpo today. I don't think I have the energy to say how I feel today, just that I agree with all the last few days posts about how hard it is seeing pregnant women everywhere and having pregnant friends. I really hope my close friend who is pregnant doesn't want a baby shower because I really won't want to go to it!
Hope people waiting for ov get it soon, and those expecting AF get it if that's gonna be the outcome because I agree that once you know you are getting it, it's good for it just to arrive so you can start a fresh cycle!


----------



## Rivetkitten

Out... :cry: I can set a watch by AF.


----------



## Traskey

Awwwww :hug: Sorry the :witch: got you.


----------



## ao30

I'm sorry Rivet...


----------



## Kimbre

Im sorry RivetKitten


----------



## lissa110

Im sorry Rivet.


----------



## RachaelMac

awww sorry to hear that rivett!! Always next month tho dont give up hope just yet xxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry your out rivetkitten!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Hate the 2WW and it's not long started :grr:


----------



## ao30

Traskey said:


> Hate the 2WW and it's not long started :grr:

I am waiting for the 2WW... CD19 and no sign of OV. :hissy:


We're all waiting for something, aren't we? :)


----------



## schoolteacher

I oved CD21 last cycle ao30 so keep with it!
4dpo today.........................so slow! no symptoms accept was naughty this morning and made a bacon sandwich but I couldnt eat it!! would normally wolf it down but it just didnt taste right and the tomato sauce which I love tasted horrible!x


----------



## Rivetkitten

Ooo schoolteacher... I hope that's a good sign :)

The ttw is one thing... the two week wait before ovulation is zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## schoolteacher

lol rivetkitten so we really have two 2 week waits don't we! one before ov one after! or more if cycles longer!
sucks.
Don't know what was up with me earlier-I was prob reading into absolutely nothing!x


----------



## Traskey

I'm only a day behind you schoolteacher 3dpo for me. I don't symptom spot anymore but I do count the days!


----------



## ao30

Lalalaaa, CD20. Dip in temps today (from 97.3 to 96.8). Normally would consider this a great sign (OV time!), but not much in the way of CM, so whatever.

Just took a look at the length of my cycles since April of last year. Most of them were under 30 days. I remember finding that so strange, because before I went on BC I never tracked my cycles, but I knew that they were longer than that. Looks like I'm heading back into 30+ day cycles. 

Anyone have any major FS/GYN/Doctor appointments coming up?


----------



## RachaelMac

yep me 11th of may first fs app soooooo excited xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> I'm only a day behind you schoolteacher 3dpo for me. I don't symptom spot anymore but I do count the days!

I will be keeping an eye on you then Traskey!:)


----------



## schoolteacher

ao30 I feel for you still waiting! How strange your cycles have changed. Could it be from when you were ill a few weeks back? Stress or illness can push back ov I think?xxxx


----------



## jfor3

I'm so sorry Rivetkitten :hugs:

Well I'm still waiting. Looks like another delayed ov, which normally means a really short luteal phase so I guess it's not looking good already for this month.:cry: Just want to hurry up and ov now - I've given up temping as it's all too annoying this month. 

I feel much better after that little rant thank you for listening!

I hope everyone else is feeling ok and that symptom spotting or waiting for ov aren't driving you too mad! x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi jfor3 sorry your still waiting how frustrating! you and ao30 are in the same boat....
I think if I don't get BFP this month then I will have a month off from temping as it can add to the stress. I may have a complete month off and not even track ov...not decided yet....
FX for your ov!
xx


----------



## Rivetkitten

Jfor3. :hugs: I've decided not to temp this month. It was driving me nuts. The most pro active thing I'm doing is taking the soya. 

Schoolteacher: I'm not entirely sure if I will POAS for ovulation. 
I know I'm lucky I ovulate but it's so frustrating to know it doesn't make a difference. I can set a watch by my cycle.


----------



## ao30

RachaelMac- hope it goes well! It's coming right up.

Jfor3- looks like we might be the last ones in this thread again. Today CD22 for me and no OV :p

Schoolteacher- I hope you're right (that it's due to the illness). I'm a bit sick again, so perhaps it's just been a dismal month. Still having strange/hopeful symptoms? :)

Ladies, you are so brave to consider not temping... I don't know if I can. It normally doesn't stress me out, but this month I think perhaps it has with the late OV. I'm just afraid I'll miss something if I don't temp!

*EDIT/UPDATE:* EWCM! Not a whole lot, but woooohooo :dance:


----------



## Traskey

Yayyyyyyyyyyy go catch that eggy :spermy:


----------



## lissa110

Yea ao30 time to have alot :sex:. Ill pass along some :dust:!!!


----------



## jfor3

That's good news ao30!

I've finally got a positive on OPK at cd20 - just hope I don't have too shorter luteal phase now. I caved and started temping again so I'll keep you posted!

How is life for everyone in the 2ww?


----------



## Hoping1986

Hi ladies! Just jumping in I just recently got my bfp. My supposed due date is Jan 5, 2012....i really wanted to have a baby in 2011, but regardless im excited. Im 25, been trying for 5 YEARS. a lot of issues but miracles obviously happen.


----------



## ao30

Congrats Hoping! :dance: Who knows, the baby might come early and you'll have a 2011 baby on your hands!

Yay jfor3- hope it's not a short luteal phase!

Thanks ladies... still no OV, but I'm hoping any day now. For some reason I am feeling very positive today :)


----------



## 12yrsttc

Hi Ladies,

I'm new here and just popping onto certain threads.

I'm on CD36 of an unmonitored Clomid cycle, 150mg days 5-9.

I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, please send baby dust by the bucket-load for me as I have been ttc for over 12 years.


----------



## Kimbre

AWWW congrats hoping1986. i was born the same year as you=) we have been trying for a year!

is this your first? what did you do to conceive?? SO hapy that you got your BFP, hun!


----------



## Rivetkitten

I've just been told that the soy I'm taking means I might not ovulate this month. I want to cry.. :(


----------



## schoolteacher

Rivetkitten said:


> I've just been told that the soy I'm taking means I might not ovulate this month. I want to cry.. :(


How come rivetkitten? where did you find that out? I don't take soy what is it meant to do? Hope it isn't the case for you.....FX.
xx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone-im good thanks.
No more symptoms I was just wishful thinking the other day, I will not do anymore symptom spotting, lol!

jfor3 glad you ov'd, woop! and now you enter the next lot of waiting........and waiting, lol! I have read you only need at least a 9 day (I think) LP for chance of BFP, so try not to worry, what LP do you normally get? x


----------



## schoolteacher

12yrsttc said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here and just popping onto certain threads.
> 
> I'm on CD36 of an unmonitored Clomid cycle, 150mg days 5-9.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, please send baby dust by the bucket-load for me as I have been ttc for over 12 years.

Goodness me 12 years, you must have amazing inner strength....
FX for you! I can't imagine waiting another few months let alone another year or more......
I pray that one day we all have a much longed for baby in our arms.
:hugs: for you and baby dust too!!!x


----------



## 12yrsttc

schoolteacher said:


> 12yrsttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here and just popping onto certain threads.
> 
> I'm on CD36 of an unmonitored Clomid cycle, 150mg days 5-9.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, please send baby dust by the bucket-load for me as I have been ttc for over 12 years.
> 
> Goodness me 12 years, you must have amazing inner strength....
> FX for you! I can't imagine waiting another few months let alone another year or more......
> I pray that one day we all have a much longed for baby in our arms.
> :hugs: for you and baby dust too!!!xClick to expand...


Errrrrrrrm inner strength - I don't know about that! Inside I'm screaming!! Its been tough but I guess what will be will be - if this month fails then we are already waiting for a SW to consider adoption, also thinking of surrogacy?!??!


----------



## lissa110

:dust::dust::dust:Congrats Hopeing!!!

12yrsttc, I will give some baby dust to you and hope that it works this month :dust::dust:. Ill add a little bit more for the rest of the ladies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rivetkitten

I missed a BFP...can't believe that...sorry.. CONGRATULATIONS HOPEING!!!!


----------



## Hoping1986

@Kimbre, 20 yrs old to 24 I tried the old fashioned way assuming something would just happen because I seemed to be fine, normal cycles; ovulation every month. Finally I got the courage to see a re...omg sooo much testing and blood work! showed me I was damaged goods. I showed high fsh 12.7 re said I had POF (premature ovarian failure) basically low egg reserve...one blocked fallopian tube. He told me it wouldnt happen for me unless I did IVF with donor eggs! I researched the internet non stop. Tried soy iso. for two cycles...no luck. Tried taking dhea...no luck. Saw another re and asked about IUI w/ injectables. Did IUI in March, my body responded excellent to the meds. I was CERTAIN it had worked! So when af came in April right on time...i was devastated. Well hubby and I went to Jamaica a week after, when I got back I was sick as a dog. I figured the flu. No af came, three days late I got a bfp. After five years, im amazed. wow this is LONG, sorry


----------



## Kimbre

Wow! What's iuf? Is that what Meds u took? And were u still on them when u finally got your BFP? I'm so happy for u!!!! And it gives me hope as well:) 

We have been trying for a year after the depo shot. This is my first cycle temping and u confirmed O this morning. I have pretty regular cycles as well. Ugh I don't wNt to have to go to an OB we will try a few more cycles first.

How far alOng are u hoping1986? 

Also I am 3 DPO today. What DPO were u when u tested, u said three days late right??


----------



## Hoping1986

iui w/ injectables= I gave myself a shot of repronex in my stomach from cycle day 4 to cycle day 12, that stimulated my follicles to grow into healthy eggs. On cycle day 13 I got a shot of ovidrel, that forces ovulation. 40 hours later I did the iui, they took the sperm, washed it and injected it into my cervix. It was not easy at all, but hey some ppl have to try harder for things. I think thats why I soo thought it would work. I dont know how I got preg in JA but maybe all the fun and liquor, lol! af comes on time every 25 days so 3 days late I tested.


----------



## Traskey

:dust: for a sticky bean and congratulations :hugs:


----------



## jfor3

schoolteacher said:


> Hi everyone-im good thanks.
> No more symptoms I was just wishful thinking the other day, I will not do anymore symptom spotting, lol!
> 
> jfor3 glad you ov'd, woop! and now you enter the next lot of waiting........and waiting, lol! I have read you only need at least a 9 day (I think) LP for chance of BFP, so try not to worry, what LP do you normally get? x

It seems to change length (which I didn't think it could do) from 8 to 15 days - it's all rather unpredictable! :dohh:

Congratulations - hoping!


----------



## schoolteacher

jfor3 said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-im good thanks.
> No more symptoms I was just wishful thinking the other day, I will not do anymore symptom spotting, lol!
> 
> jfor3 glad you ov'd, woop! and now you enter the next lot of waiting........and waiting, lol! I have read you only need at least a 9 day (I think) LP for chance of BFP, so try not to worry, what LP do you normally get? x
> 
> It seems to change length (which I didn't think it could do) from 8 to 15 days - it's all rather unpredictable! :dohh:
> 
> Congratulations - hoping!Click to expand...

no i didn't think it was meant to either-says that in my book! but then my af came early last cycle so therefore my lp was shorter too, so there's a change right there! lol!


----------



## schoolteacher

How is everybody today?x


----------



## ao30

CD24 for me :shock: 
Had a major dip in my temp this morning so for a moment I thought this was it... but I have very little EWCM and since I am sick, I'm sure I've been sleeping with my mouth open, hence the weird temp. 

How are you feeling schoolteacher? Do you have a date set for testing? :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Evening all

Just finished my work for today. Had a bit of catching up to do!

7dpo for me. Af could be in 4-7 days. Lately LP seems to be more only 12 days so that would make it Monday.


----------



## ao30

This is embarrassing... looks like my obsession with finding CM this past cycle may have been my downfall: looks like I may have a UTI on my hands.

Told my husband and he looked really perplexed. "But you _shower_," he said. "Daily!"

Note to self: stop checking for CM unless it literally is falling out of you...


----------



## ao30

Traskey said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just finished my work for today. Had a bit of catching up to do!
> 
> 7dpo for me. Af could be in 4-7 days. Lately LP seems to be more only 12 days so that would make it Monday.

Any symptoms Trask?


----------



## ao30

I am totally stalking this thread...

CD25 today. Fortunately, looks like the UTI symptoms were a one-day thing. Strange. My body is definitely not happy about something.

How is everyone else?


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - no wonder you were feeling poorly utis can make you feel awful! Glad you're feeling better. How are the temps going have they raised again? Could the dip have been ov, mine sometimes takes a dip the day of ov and then shoots up?

Schoolteacher and Traskey you're about the same dpo aren't you? How's it going, any symptoms?

I'm having to remind myself that my tiredness is due to too much work and not pregnancy, as I'm only 3dpo!!


----------



## ao30

jfor3- You never know ;) Fingers crossed for you!

jfor3, traskey, schoolteacher, 12yrsttc, kimbre, lissa... who else is still hoping this month?

Still no rise in temp for me... my chart is mocking me.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone!
Nothing to report here, feeling fine at 9dpo. Will test at 14dpo hopefully (tuesday).
ao30-glad it wasn't a full blown uti, I get them a lot (even tho shower every day, etc etc) and they are horrid. It's weird I had never had one til about 25yrs old then suddenly started getting them even though I hadn't changed anything I do.... :(
I really hope you ov soon!

jfor3 and traskey! how ru today? (im tired too jfor3-bloody work!) How is everyone else?


----------



## Traskey

8dpo and doing ok. I had a lot of cramps up to day 6, but I get a lot of cramps these days so not reading too much into it. I could smell in the living room that DH had left the top off the marmite :haha: Mind you, we only live in a small house so hardly surprising. I am not temping this month so don't know if there's an implantation dip. Not worried to be honest as I always have dips and no bfp so far. 

Theoretically I can do a FRER this weekend but not sure if I will. I'll probably just wait until Wednesday, which is 14dpo. AF though will be here Monday if the last few cycles are anything to go by. Usually it's my DH that tries to convince me to test early. 

I get UTI all the time too. None in my early years but as i've got older I have them more. This diet where I am drinking 4 litres of water a day has reduced them a lot. Help you feel better soon ao30.


----------



## Kimbre

UTI's dont really have most to do with not showering... thats more yeast infections... but yeast infections - you can get by using fragrance body wash down there. I have a tilted Uterus and ppl that have those get yeasts AND UTIs ALOT!

anyway, u typically get a UTI if you dont drink enough... so if you have a heathly urinary tract (drink as much as youre suppose to during the day) you most likely wont get one.

and cranberry juice is great for your urinary tract as well, to keep it UTI Free. hahaha Ive had way too many UTIs. ugh. i had one while pregnant and almost went into pre mature labor! so keep hydrated ladies!


----------



## ao30

Thanks Kimbre... you're probably 100% right. I've been sick and have not been drinking enough water!

Has anyone seen the P.amper's "For every little miracle" commercial? (am I allowed to post links on here? -Looks around-): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxbRdxbBROI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Kimbre

YESSS i saw that and i was almost in tears. my DH was like.... is there a baby on TV, Kimbre??haha


----------



## lissa110

Ao30 I love that commercial!!! I am 6 dpo now I have had cramps the last 2 days and today. I had a glass of wine last night and I felt drunk. I did have a very low tollerance when I was pregnang the first time I could barely take 1 tylenol. And Tmi for this next part, I have had alot of gas today and yesterday.
I do have a tendency to get cramps but that is usually when af is within a few days.


----------



## schoolteacher

AAaah that adverts lovely! Ive not seen it yet in England.
Traskey-I might (prob!) do a frer at the weekend. Ok, ok I did one today lol, couldn't resist....bfn of course. No symptoms to report!

With regards to previous stuff about uti's-I defo don't drink enough!! but I am trying to drink more, one to help ewcm as I don't really get it, and 2 to try in vain to keep uti's away. I also take cranberry tablets along with the lots of other stuff I take for ttc!


----------



## Rivetkitten

I have a ton of EWCM yesterday... What was that all about. I've also been hideously ill. If I was in the tww I'd swear I was pregnant...but guess what.. I definitely had an AF and I'm definitely not pregnant. I hate my body.


----------



## ao30

Rivet- Do you think it's the soy this time? Your cycle seems to always be so spot-on...

Schoolteacher- I know, every time it gets to the "...or 10 years late" I just want to choke down a sob (but a happy one, since I still have hope!)

Lissa- Oh- I hope those symptoms are real! It must help to have experience to know what to look for (even though I'm sure each pregnancy is different).

Ladies- Loads of EWCM today! Looks like OV is today or tomorrow! I don't think I have much chance this cycle (because I was sick and husband was a bit overworked, we really haven't done "much" this last week). Oh, well. I am glad that it looks like I will OV soon... I was becoming afraid that something was really wrong.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone!
ao30 have you ov'ed yet??? EWCM YOU LUCKY THING!!! I don't really get it which is so darn annoying because it's soooooo fertile!!! GL for ov time!
x


----------



## McMummy

schoolteacher said:


> Hi everyone!
> ao30 have you ov'ed yet??? EWCM YOU LUCKY THING!!! I don't really get it which is so darn annoying because it's soooooo fertile!!! GL for ov time!
> x

Preseed, Preseed, Preseed!! Might not be the most pleasant part of TTC but really helps if you're lacking EWCM which I always was (due to Clomid) xx


----------



## lissa110

Ao30- DOnt hate me for saying this, but, My first pregnancy I wasnt trying and I didnt know I was pregnant until I was 10w. By this time I was always sick and couldnt be around meat. I honestly dont remember any earlier symptoms or anything different. 

Now I have been waiting years for #2 and nothing. :nope:. I just hope it happens for all of us.:dust::dust::dust: We can all have a 2012 babies :happydance:.


----------



## ao30

Actually Lissa, when I first got pregnant (miscarried at 8 weeks), I didn't realize I was pregnant until right before the mc! Silly how that works... Hope you get that BFP. I actually think that it must be so hard for those trying for another baby; friends and family probably don't understand secondary infertility as well (so many people seem never to have heard of it). :hug:

Temps are up today, higher than they've been all cycle, so I'm guessing I OV yesterday at CD26. Will see if they stay up tomorrow and the day after to confirm.

Schoolteacher- I actually have only been understanding my CM these last few cycles! I couldn't discern between sticky, creamy, EW, etc for the longest time. Perhaps you are just "missing" it? TMI (is there such thing as too much info on these boards?), but I've noticed that on the day I OV I have at least one "wipe" with a lot of EWCM; so much so that I have to wipe both front _and_ back (sorry!). I don't know how I never noticed this before... on the other hand, so far it hasn't helped get me pregnant.

I'm excited for you all to test!


----------



## schoolteacher

McMummyTTC said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> ao30 have you ov'ed yet??? EWCM YOU LUCKY THING!!! I don't really get it which is so darn annoying because it's soooooo fertile!!! GL for ov time!
> x
> 
> Preseed, Preseed, Preseed!! Might not be the most pleasant part of TTC but really helps if you're lacking EWCM which I always was (due to Clomid) xxClick to expand...

Yep got preseed, started using it last cycle and this cycle so FX!!! Thank-you though.x


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey ao30, yeah it's possible I have missed ewcm in the past as I have only recently started looking out for it. I have read quite a bit on it (my book even has very detailed photos of all the different types of CM! got a shock when I turned the page but very helpful! Since I have been looking out for it I have had one little bit this cycle a few days before ov, it was literally one wipe and stretched maybe 2 inchs between my fingers and then broke. Didn't see any more after that. I figure if you get a lot you would see it all day? Apparently it's also possible for it to stretch a lot more than that too without breaking?
x


----------



## ao30

Schoolteacher, when we were discussing UTI's you mentioned that you don't drink enough... what if for this next cycle you made an attempt to really stay hydrated (keeping a water bottle on you at almost all times, etc) and wait to see what happens with the CM?


----------



## schoolteacher

Good idea ao30! I have started doing that but I could do much better at it! it was actually this cycle when I started drinking a bit more and taking epo that I got/noticed my first bit of ewcm so it does help! If I up my game with the water I think it will increase even more-and keep uti's away too! :)


----------



## Rivetkitten

The soy isoflavens increased my EWCM.. like WOAH!!  These last two cycles I've had to stop using preseed.. It's just not been..."right".


----------



## ao30

Can someone explain how preseed actually works?


----------



## lissa110

Hi everyone!! 

Ao30-
I have never tried preseed but to my understanding (ladies help me out if Im wrong) it is a jelly like ky but it is for women who are trying to conceive. Instead of ky that may kill sperm its suppose to help the :spermy: along. 
Another note Im sorry about your mc. I think that is the hardest thing to go through my grandma had 12 mc, 1 stillborn, and my mom was her only living child. :cry:. Along the lines of the secondary infertility I didnt even know it exists. We havent told too many people about us trying. We dont want any hopes set to high since we have been trying for some time now. But the few we have told dont fully understand what is wrong but they are supportive and help in any way they can.


----------



## ao30

Oh, wow... your grandmother. I can't even begin to imagine! She must have been a very strong woman. It's so nice to hear that the few people you have told have been supportive. Thanks for the info about pre-seed!

FF is telling me that I am 3DPO today. The temps aren't that much higher though, so we shall see. I'm not even going to bother testing this time because our BDing was horrible the week up to OV. Plus, from everything I've read about late OV, it seems that our chance this cycle of conceiving is close to zero.

How is everyone? Anyone test this morning?


----------



## jfor3

Hi everyone - how are we all doing?

ao30 - sorry timing wasn't good for you this cycle:hugs:

Schoolteacher & Traskey - have either of you tested yet, I'm busting with curiosity!


----------



## lissa110

10 DPO for me, it is getting harder to wait to test. But I will wait just the same. Our bding for this month was off too, but I still will have hope for this month.

Ao30- Your welcome for the info. My Grandmother is a strong lady, she actually only told me that story once, I believe it makes her sad (but who am I kidding it would make anyone sad). She did talk about her stillborn more. They were going to call her Rebecca. But enough about sad things. Back to positive thinking hopefully we all get our BFP this month!!


----------



## ao30

Our BDing was really, really off... we BD on Saturday and then nothing until Friday, the day of OV. It would take a miracle!

Where are the Monday testers? :)


----------



## ao30

Any BFP's?... :flower:

I am 4DPO and going in for a progesterone test on Friday.


----------



## Kimbre

I am 9 DPO today. watery CM dip in temp. im sure AF is coming now.


----------



## ao30

Do you have a 14 day luteal phase, Kimbre?


----------



## Kimbre

i dunno. i dont know how to figure that out


----------



## ao30

Oh, the luteal phase is just the time from OV to the start of your period... 14 days is considered the "norm."


----------



## Rivetkitten

If you have a 14 day luteal period Kimbre then the symptoms you describe are good ones. :)


----------



## schoolteacher

No BFP yet 15dpo today..........slight temp dip this morning which could be AF. I hope not though. Yesterday was a rubbish day will explain why later.............x


----------



## Kimbre

Yes then my luteal phase us usually 14-15?
Got a temp rise this morning


----------



## ao30

:hug: schoolteacher! Hope you're feeling ok!

Kimbre- Temp rise! :dance: Fingers crossed!


----------



## jfor3

Kimbre - a temp rise at 9dpo sounds like a good thing! FX for you. :p

Schoolteacher - sorry about the temp dip and hope things are less rubbish. :hugs:


----------



## ao30

How are things with you, jfor3?


----------



## 12yrsttc

12yrsttc said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12yrsttc said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new here and just popping onto certain threads.
> 
> I'm on CD36 of an unmonitored Clomid cycle, 150mg days 5-9.
> 
> I'm hoping for a 2012 baby, please send baby dust by the bucket-load for me as I have been ttc for over 12 years.
> 
> Goodness me 12 years, you must have amazing inner strength....
> FX for you! I can't imagine waiting another few months let alone another year or more......
> I pray that one day we all have a much longed for baby in our arms.
> :hugs: for you and baby dust too!!!xClick to expand...
> 
> Well
> 
> 
> 
> Errrrrrrrm inner strength - I don't know about that! Inside I'm screaming!! Its been tough but I guess what will be will be - if this month fails then we are already waiting for a SW to consider adoption, also thinking of surrogacy?!??!Click to expand...

Well I'm now at CD45, took a hpt on cd43 and it was of course a BFN!!! The test however was out of date - would this make a difference to the result or is it likely to be correct. I've still got some cramping, low dull pains, nausea, headaches etc.... had them since about cd33


----------



## Kimbre

Well it was temp dip at 9 DPO temp rise at 10! But it's the same thing I suppose haha, FX that month 14 is my BFP


----------



## lissa110

Well I dont think I will be getting my Jan baby. I have started some super light spotting. :cry: I guess I will just have to try for a Feb baby! 

Kimbre congrats on the rise it is a good sign! :happydance: Any one else with good news to share?


----------



## Kimbre

awww im sorry dear... maybe its just spotting though? that can happen?


----------



## Rivetkitten

kimbre...thats a really good sign...fingers x'd hun. 

Schoolteacher: :hugs: 

Lissa110: :hugs: I'm sorry the witch is on her way. 

Well taking 200mg of soy didn't mess up my ovulation this month. I got my +ve opk last night, really strong. I would be all :happydance: but I've had so many +ve opk's before that have never resulted in a pregnancy that I don't feel very hopeful. I am going to take bets that this is going to hatch from my left side too because it feels like it's on fire.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone, sorry im not saying much at the mo I just feel drained with the whole thing. Got a further temp dip this morning so it's probably game over for me....... it's still way above cover line tho......
Oh I don't know I guess AF is on the way nothing as of yet. bet it will come tommorrow or tonight. xxxxxxxxxxx
PS. Hope everyone is alright, iam stalking......


----------



## Kimbre

Thanks RivetKitten this is my first time temping so it's weird, I don't know though I've had so Manu symptoms of being preg b4 and still gotten AF so I doubt I am pregnant.


----------



## jfor3

ao30 said:


> How are things with you, jfor3?

I'm in that 2ww limbo - I'm 10dpo so am waiting for :witch: or to test. I've been really tired but other than that no symptoms - I'm trying to ignore them anyway I've been fooled before!

Kimbre & Rivetkitten - I know exactly what you both mean - I've had every symptom in the book/+opks etc and still got AF at the end of the cycle, so it's difficult to allow yourself to become too optimistic. I miss the good old days, about a year ago, where I still got some excitment in the 2ww!!

Lissa & schoolteacher - sorry to hear you think the :witch: may be on her way. :hugs: to you both.

12yrsttc - I don't know how much it would be affected being out of date - I would do another one, just in case.


----------



## lissa110

Kimbre- I dont think the spotting is normal with out the :witch:this late in the cycle. However when I went to fill out my charts (which I didnt do yesterday because I was bummed) I noticed that the night before the spotting showed up the hubby and I had more :sex: in 1 night then we have in a while and it was a little more aggresive then normal (sorry tmi). 

So needless to say I think I may have the tinyest chance that it isnt the witch but just some spots. :happydance:

Rivet- I am glad to hear about your opk. Just try and keep up the pma and maybe this month will be yours plus get alot of :sex: in!!

Schoolteacher- I am sorry that the witch may get you this month just think that maybe next month youll get preggers!

12ysttc- I always have irregular cycles and that sounds like what I end up going through. How are your cycles usually normal or about irregular?

Ao30- How are you doing?

To everyone :dust:


----------



## ao30

Well, tomorrow is 7DPO for me, so I'll be heading off to have bloods drawn. I have absolutely no faith in this 2WW. Not being pessimistic, just realistic. I don't feel excited or even anxious. Next week I have an appointment with my new practice... I hope I like them, and more importantly, I hope they can start giving me some answers!

Lissa, fingers crossed for you!

Someone needs to have a January baby :)


----------



## Kimbre

lissa- thats good! FX for you! im breaking out again and AF is due in 3 days =( im sure she will be here on time.


----------



## Rivetkitten

:hugs: Kimbre... I hate it when your body starts to do the run up for Af and you know she's on her way. My temp was up for ages last month and I really thought I was in with a chance and then like a house of cards it all just started to fall apart. 

ao30: People say it's pessimism. But I don't think it is either. Just the knowledge that if 100% of your previous cycles have ended in AF the likelihood of this being any different when it doesn't feel any different is slim to none. Being positive and excited each month, building up your hopes.. it's an awful crash when you have to do it for more than 12 months.

jfo3: I hate limbo. Where your body tries to fool you and then it turns out that there is nothing. Bad body.

We've had lots of eligible events this month. I've actually taken a step back from it too and really enjoyed it. DH seems to have taken a step up actually and seems determined to catch the egg. Which has been interesting. :rofl:


----------



## Kimbre

figures, BFN at 12 DPO.
broken out... AF is coming.


----------



## schoolteacher

Rivetkitten said:


> :hugs: Kimbre... I hate it when your body starts to do the run up for Af and you know she's on her way. My temp was up for ages last month and I really thought I was in with a chance and then like a house of cards it all just started to fall apart.

Rivetkitten I so know what you mean about the temps! it's really hard to seeing them fall slowly or crash quickly! it upsets me more than AF actually arriving. Probably because by the time AF arrives we have already accepted it's over. I'd almost rather just wait for AF, and I may not temp this cycle, or perhaps just in the middle to confirm ov.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey everyone! well AF has arrived in full force! There was barely nothing this morning and by the time I got to school it had soaked through the pad, my knickers and trousers!! (bloody pads -I used to use tampons but switched because the chinese believe they stop free flow) never ever had it happen that bad before! had a change of clothes for PE thank goodness. It's so heavy! could literally feel it today all day, weird!
Oddly enough im less upset this month than last month, don't know why, think im just tired of of it all. 
But........good news!!!! we went to see a different doctor and he referred us instantly! (the other doctor has kept us hanging on for months and didnt even seem to know the criteria)
any how the letter came through yesterday which I though was quick! appointment is 23rd june which is also less of a wait then I thought it would be!! 

ao30-hope the bloods went well? when do you get results?

jfor3-FX for you!

kimbre and lisa -thanks so much for your comments!!!x Hope I haven't missed anyone!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jfor3

Schoolteacher - that's great news about the new doctor - I'm glad you decided to change GPs. Sorry about AF but hopefully with a new doctor, who is being proactive, then things may start moving in the right direction. 

Kimbre - sorry about the BFN:hugs:


----------



## lissa110

Schoolteacher- Congrats that your new doctor is willing to get you in now and not waiting it is great news. Do have Always infinity pads there? I have to use pads because my flow is sooo heavy most months and tampons NEVER work! Infinity pads I found work tons better then regular pads.

Kimbre- Sorry about BFN, maybe the hcg level is just to low for you still. As long as AF doesnt show.


----------



## Traskey

STeacher, that's great news about the referral. Finally. So glad the other doc was prepared to do something!

AFM, :bfn: and :witch: got me, as usual. Took it rather hard, so had a couple of days break from here.

:dust: to all of you still hoping for Jan babies :)


----------



## Kimbre

schoolteacher- sorry AF showed!

yes yes we will see if my AF shows. but im almost 100% ill be seeing her as usual. ugh


----------



## jfor3

Traskey - so sorry about AF :hugs:


----------



## Rivetkitten

Traskey - :hugs: 
Schoolteacher... :hugs: sorry AF got you too. :(


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for the comments everyone! sorry to all who have AF -and Traskey hope you are feeling ok now? its funny how some months hit you harder than others-I was more upset last cycle than this cycle for some reason.x

*Can I do a quick poll? how long on average does your period last for? *
Im worried that my lining doesn't get thick enough for implantation to occur as my periods normally only last 2 and a half-3 days at a push. However this cycle it only lasted a day and a half!? friday and half of saturday. Nothing by saturday evening. This is the shortest I have ever had!
The lady who I have started seeing for acupuncture says periods need to be around 5 days? this means the lining was thick enough.

Thought it would be interesting to compare our period lengths and any info anyone has would be great too!Thanks!x


----------



## Traskey

Mine are usually 5/6 days. I do think yours sounds a little short but i'm no expert.


----------



## Kimbre

Mine are around 5 days


----------



## Rivetkitten

Mine lasts between 3-5 days. Normally days 4/5 are just light brown discharge though. My lining is fine though. I know because I had scans done just before AF was due a couple of months ago and it was 9mm apparently. Which is nice and healthy so I've been told.


----------



## Kimbre

AF showed up for me. im out. good luck ladies. and congrats to all the :bfp:s


----------



## schoolteacher

Rivetkitten-9mm does sound good!x


----------



## lissa110

Mine last between 5-7 days. Still no AF hear Ill wait till 5-18 to test though. Just to see if she shows.


----------



## jfor3

My periods are only ever about 3 days long and normally really light. x


----------



## schoolteacher

jfor3 said:


> My periods are only ever about 3 days long and normally really light. x

Same here normally jfor3! Im thinking 1 and a half is a little weird though!


----------



## jfor3

That does seem a bit short - are you sure you ov'd this cycle that could lead to less to get rid off, if you know what I mean?! About three days as an average I think is fine, well it has been for me when I conceived my sons. If you continue to have really short periods then perhaps mention it when you go to the hospital. x

ao30 - how did the bloods go?


----------



## jfor3

Can't believe I'm going to write this but - I just got a :bfp:

I'm in shock, I haven't told anyone (except you girls) as I want to make sure it's still a BFP next week before telling people, I've had BFPs that turn into BFNs in the past and want to make sure.


----------



## Traskey

:dust::dust::dust: for a sticky bean!!!!!!

Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## Rivetkitten

OMG Jfor3... Congratulations...!!!!


----------



## ao30

jfor3: :dance: AHHH! Congrats! Hoping this ones does not turn into a BFN! :dance:


----------



## lissa110

:happydance: OMG CONGRATS :happydance: The first one of us and hopefully we will all be bump buddies soon too! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jfor3

Thank you all so much - I still can't quite believe it! I hope you all will be joining me shortly. x :hugs:


----------



## ao30

How many DPO were you when you tested? Did you "know" before you took the test? I'm so curious-- I think partially because we were buddies during our last 2WW. And now- WOW!


----------



## jfor3

ao30 said:


> How many DPO were you when you tested? Did you "know" before you took the test? I'm so curious-- I think partially because we were buddies during our last 2WW. And now- WOW!

I was 14dpo - I haven't had masses of symptoms just: very very tired, sore bbs and cramping. Although, I get sore bbs and cramping every month anyway - except they were actually not as bad this month! It was tiredness that made me think maybe this is it. My other pregnancies were so different in everyway so you never know what to expect - they're all different!

Have you had the results from your bloodwork yet?


----------



## jfor3

Oh and loads of creamy cm!!


----------



## ao30

_jfor3-_ I've decided to wait to find out the results when I go to the new doctor's on Friday. It's just too much of a hassle this week to drive down to pick them up (but with my luck, I'll get there on Friday and the lab will have forgotten to send the results in).

I'm so happy for you! I hope you stick around here, even though you did get a BFP. Maybe dish out some words of advice ;) ...You know, I think I really need to mention to the doctor that I almost never get any PMS symptoms. Like you mentioned- so many women get PMS symptoms like sore boobs, etc, and think it's nothing and they turn out to be pregnant. I almost never have symptoms like that.

_schoolteacher-_ My periods are usually 7 days long. Sometimes a little longer, though my last one was only 5 days long. I only have a super-heavy flow a few times a year, but it has always annoyed me that my periods seem to be on the longer side. I would definitely say something to your doctor about such short periods!


----------



## lissa110

Well I was going to test today but If you can believe it when I ran to the store last night I forget the test. Damn :dohh:! I still will go today and buy one and I may just test today and buy another to test in a few day with fmu just to confirm whatever I get today. 

jfor3- Are you still pretty tired now? Have you gotten any other symptoms? Sorry so nosy just one more for now, How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Rivetkitten

> Oh and loads of creamy cm!!

I've never had this in all my months of TTC...this is pretty much the number 1 symptom you hear from everyone who ends up pregnant.


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - I hope things go well on Friday at the Doctors - I think you should mention your lack of PMS symptoms it can't hurt to check it. x

lissa - I'm only 15dpo and can't quite get excited yet and haven't told anyone away from bnb. I'm still really tired but the bbs and cramping aren't quite so bad today. Just waiting for the nausea to kick in - I know it sounds strange but nausea is a good sign that baby is doing well!

Rivetkitten - you're right it does seem to be the one symptom that everyone seems to get - not sure why though.


----------



## ao30

_jfor3_- Aww, your fruit banner!

Just had a call from my old doctor. My blood-work came in and she decided to give me a call, knowing that I wouldn't have a chance to pick up the results before my Friday appointment with the new doctor. Everything looks fine, the only results that have not come in are my testosterone levels. Regarding my ultrasound, she mentioned some small cysts, but told me it could possible be nothing. Hmm...

I'm 12DPO with no symptoms whatsoever. My temp shot up today, but I am sure it's because I am sick _again_ (what is up with me this cycle? I've been more sick this cycle than I have been the entire year combined).


----------



## Traskey

Happy 5 weeks jfor3!

Glad your test results ap30 but sorry you are sick again :( I hope you feel a bit better soon x


----------



## schoolteacher

ao30 said:


> _jfor3-_ I've decided to wait to find out the results when I go to the new doctor's on Friday. It's just too much of a hassle this week to drive down to pick them up (but with my luck, I'll get there on Friday and the lab will have forgotten to send the results in).
> 
> I'm so happy for you! I hope you stick around here, even though you did get a BFP. Maybe dish out some words of advice ;) ...You know, I think I really need to mention to the doctor that I almost never get any PMS symptoms. Like you mentioned- so many women get PMS symptoms like sore boobs, etc, and think it's nothing and they turn out to be pregnant. I almost never have symptoms like that.
> 
> _schoolteacher-_ My periods are usually 7 days long. Sometimes a little longer, though my last one was only 5 days long. I only have a super-heavy flow a few times a year, but it has always annoyed me that my periods seem to be on the longer side. I would definitely say something to your doctor about such short periods!

Thanks ao30 I will mention it when I have my first fs appointment because I really don't think 1 and a half days is right. May be if I hadnt ovulated and it was break through bleed but Im sure I did as had +opk and consistent temp rise after that and until AF arrived. :shrug:I hope you can get get your bloods and the scan better explained when you see your new doctor. Also-you have been ill loads recently! get better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

jfor 3-congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - that's good news about the test results - I hope your last result is all ok too. As far as the cysts go I think if they're quite small then they don't pose much of a problem but I guess you'll need to keep them monitored in case they grow. Sorry you're ill again - hope you feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## ao30

Thanks jfor3! I hope so too.

14 DPO, today I go to the new doctor's. My temps were higher this morning as well; still sick. Absolutely no pregnancy symptoms. But I tested with a dollar store test (I wanted to take some cold/fever meds and wanted to be safe). Very faint positive... or evap line? Did some research and it looks like dollar store tests are usually pretty faint until 16 DPO.

Not rejoicing- it could very well be an evap line, plus, even if I am pregnant, nothing ever seems to stick.

Hope everyone else is doing well today...

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ao30

I can't believe this. Just got off the phone; my appointment has been canceled because the doctor had to attend an emergency surgery. Next appointment is set for June 20th, possibly earlier if anyone cancels.

I think I just want to cry.


----------



## Kimbre

ao30 im so sorry hun. i can imagine your frustration. sometimes things happen and i just want to cry too. itll get better! FX that you have your BFP and it sticks!


----------



## Traskey

ao30, can you go and buy a decent test like a FRER or a Clearblue. If you have a faint bfp it would be worth investing in one!

:dust: for a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> ao30, can you go and buy a decent test like a FRER or a Clearblue. If you have a faint bfp it would be worth investing in one!
> 
> :dust: for a sticky bean :hugs:

I agree do it!
-and so sorry your appointment was cancelled!x


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - you should definiately so another test, just to be sure. If you get a FRER or clearblue they should give a clearer line at 14dpo. fx for you. Sorry about the doctors, hopefully a cancellation will come soon.


----------



## Kimbre

i agree dollar tests rarely show up early.


----------



## lissa110

Ao30 What great news on the possible bfp. I dont even get faint evap lines!!! I agree with the other ladies if I would get a line of any kind I would go up to a frer!! Darn drs hopefully they will get you in earlier!


----------



## Traskey

Any news ao30?

How's everyone else doing. 4 days to ov for me :)


----------



## ao30

We had out of town guests this weekend, so I couldn't buy a test until they left. I took another dollar store test on Saturday, very faint positive again. The guests left a couple of hours ago (today is Sunday), so I stopped at the store to pick up some tampons and some more tests. I bought the Answer brand, only because they were the cheapest at the store and I wasn't feeling too optimistic.

It was positive. Very positive. I didn't even have to wait three minutes, and the test line is darker than the other line.

But... my temp was back down to 97.9 (F) this morning. Which is still quite high for me, but considerably lower than my high of 98.2 (F). And I have NO pregnancy symptoms. No sore breasts, no creamy CM (just sticky). 

So I think this bean won't be sticking.


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi everyone!
Trask-im fine thanks, busy with work! Im cd11 today so should ovulate at some point next week hopefully. Other than that just waiting for our FS appointment to come along near the end of June. I have seen you are losing weight, I am too! (trying!) Im doing ww, like the idea of LL but there is no way in a million years I can afford it.
I have lost a stone and need to lose one more stone to get my BMI just under 30 (to 29.5!)
x


----------



## schoolteacher

oh my goodness ao30 a BFP! FX for you! come on for a sticky!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> Hi everyone!
> Trask-im fine thanks, busy with work! Im cd11 today so should ovulate at some point next week hopefully. Other than that just waiting for our FS appointment to come along near the end of June. I have seen you are losing weight, I am too! (trying!) Im doing ww, like the idea of LL but there is no way in a million years I can afford it.
> I have lost a stone and need to lose one more stone to get my BMI just under 30 (to 29.5!)
> x

Well done on losing a stone, that's great. I didn't have a choice with the LL, I needed to lose a lot of weight fast before my ivf age cut off and I tried WW but it was too slow. It is expensive but the ivf was more so!


----------



## Traskey

ao30 said:


> We had out of town guests this weekend, so I couldn't buy a test until they left. I took another dollar store test on Saturday, very faint positive again. The guests left a couple of hours ago, so I stopped at the store to pick up some tampons and some more tests. I bought the Answer brand, only because they were the cheapest at the store and I wasn't feeling too optimistic.
> 
> It was positive. Very positive. I didn't even have to wait three minutes, and the test line is darker than the other line.
> 
> But... my temp was back down to 97.9 (F) this morning. Which is still quite high for me, but considerably lower than my high of 98.2 (F). And I have NO pregnancy symptoms. No sore breasts, no creamy CM (just sticky).
> 
> So I think this bean won't be sticking.

:dust: That this baby sticks. Hopefully your temp will go back up again tomorrow xxx Fingers crossed!


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Trask-im fine thanks, busy with work! Im cd11 today so should ovulate at some point next week hopefully. Other than that just waiting for our FS appointment to come along near the end of June. I have seen you are losing weight, I am too! (trying!) Im doing ww, like the idea of LL but there is no way in a million years I can afford it.
> I have lost a stone and need to lose one more stone to get my BMI just under 30 (to 29.5!)
> x
> 
> Well done on losing a stone, that's great. I didn't have a choice with the LL, I needed to lose a lot of weight fast before my ivf age cut off and I tried WW but it was too slow. It is expensive but the ivf was more so!Click to expand...

True!
PS: 50lbs is amazing well done! have you found out yet if you are going to be able to have ivf before the age cut off? I actually could do with losing another 2 stone to make it 3 in total but 1 more will get me in the right bmi so just trying to get to that at the mo!x


----------



## lissa110

Ao30- that is great news!!!! That little bean WILL stick!! I have faith.

Schoolteacher- Congrats on the weight loss. I give you props. I could lose some pounds to but what you lost is amazing it takes such discipline (which I seem to lack most the time).

I tested the other day with a dollar store test and it was negative :(, I took it in the afternoon. Then when checking cp and cm was very light pink so I thought maybe af was starting again. but once again nothing came of it as of now im super watery. Pretty mcuh all the symptoms are gone but the fatigue and that could just be me! Ill try testing again maybe next week if af doesnt show using fmu.


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schoolteacher said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Trask-im fine thanks, busy with work! Im cd11 today so should ovulate at some point next week hopefully. Other than that just waiting for our FS appointment to come along near the end of June. I have seen you are losing weight, I am too! (trying!) Im doing ww, like the idea of LL but there is no way in a million years I can afford it.
> I have lost a stone and need to lose one more stone to get my BMI just under 30 (to 29.5!)
> x
> 
> Well done on losing a stone, that's great. I didn't have a choice with the LL, I needed to lose a lot of weight fast before my ivf age cut off and I tried WW but it was too slow. It is expensive but the ivf was more so!Click to expand...
> 
> True!
> 
> PS: 50lbs is amazing well done! have you found out yet if you are going to be able to have ivf before the age cut off? I actually could do with losing another 2 stone to make it 3 in total but 1 more will get me in the right bmi so just trying to get to that at the mo!xClick to expand...

Provided I don't fall off the wagon I should make it. Our next FS appointment is July 7th and I lose about 3/4lbs a week. The absolute latest they gave me was October but I told them i'd make it by my next appointment :dance: 

I am sure you'll have no problems getting your BMI under 30 as well. Good luck to us :)


----------



## Traskey

lissa110 said:


> I tested the other day with a dollar store test and it was negative :(, I took it in the afternoon. Then when checking cp and cm was very light pink so I thought maybe af was starting again. but once again nothing came of it as of now im super watery. Pretty mcuh all the symptoms are gone but the fatigue and that could just be me! Ill try testing again maybe next week if af doesnt show using fmu.

Good luck! I'd splurge on a FRER or Clearblue to be sure :dust:


----------



## jfor3

ao30!!!!! I'm praying for a sticky bean for you!

lissa - I'd double check with a more expensive test hun - fx for you.

schoolteacher - well done on the weight loss. x


----------



## Kimbre

ao30 said:


> We had out of town guests this weekend, so I couldn't buy a test until they left. I took another dollar store test on Saturday, very faint positive again. The guests left a couple of hours ago, so I stopped at the store to pick up some tampons and some more tests. I bought the Answer brand, only because they were the cheapest at the store and I wasn't feeling too optimistic.
> 
> It was positive. Very positive. I didn't even have to wait three minutes, and the test line is darker than the other line.
> 
> But... my temp was back down to 97.9 (F) this morning. Which is still quite high for me, but considerably lower than my high of 98.2 (F). And I have NO pregnancy symptoms. No sore breasts, no creamy CM (just sticky).
> 
> So I think this bean won't be sticking.


wow Congrats hun! some pregnancies you dont have many symptoms in the beginning and some people dont even get them much! so FX for you that it sticks!!!:dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for comments everyone! How ru all today?x


----------



## ao30

Schoolteacher and Traskey- That is wonderful (the weight loss)! :thumbup: I am so inspired by all of the ladies on here who go through so much and will do whatever it takes... it really is amazing.

Lissa- Fingers crossed; you never know... :flower: Please let us know if you test with another brand (how many DPO are you right now?)

I wanted to go in for a blood test today, but the lab is closed. I really feel like the universe has something against me, lol. Took another test today, it's still positive- just a tad bit lighter than yesterday's test, but then again, I am definitely obsessing. Temp shot up to 98.4 (F), and I wanted to do a little dance, but then I compared this cycle to my last chemical pregnancy, and the same thing happened that time: temp shot up at 17 DPO, and then began to plummet at 18 DPO.

I know I should be thankful, but all I feel is stressed and certain that nothing good is going to come out of this.

:hug: to all of you!


----------



## Traskey

Awww ao30 I have everything crossed for you. I won't tell you to relax, because there is no way that you can. I am glad that the test still came back positive, don't worry about it being lighter, you could have drunk more yesterday. 

:dust: for you. There is always hope.

:hug:


----------



## Rivetkitten

ao30 That's wonderful hun... congratulations... :)

Nothing much on this front... although... I had actual spotting today... I have never had mid cycle spotting... It's way to early to be AF.  Bright red. I'm only CD25. 10DPO.


----------



## schoolteacher

I agree with Trask ao30, and just see what happens tommorrow with the temps! GL!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Rivetkitten said:


> ao30 That's wonderful hun... congratulations... :)
> 
> Nothing much on this front... although... I had actual spotting today... I have never had mid cycle spotting... It's way to early to be AF.  Bright red. I'm only CD25. 10DPO.

Is this a good or bad thing do you think? I have never had spotting either.x


----------



## Rivetkitten

I don't know :( I'm confused. I'm going for bad. I think I borked my ovaries with SI.


----------



## ao30

I know they say that implantation bleeding is usually not bright red... but at 10 DPO... maybe this is it? Hope whatever it is, it means good news and not bad, Rivet. 

Hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## Traskey

Sounds like implantation bleeding to me!


----------



## ao30

Any more bleeding, rivet?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Rivetkitten

No it stopped almost as quickly as it begun but the IBS symptoms have started as they always do in the 1/2 days before AF, my breasts have stopped hurting, my CM has dried up, so I'm out. I POAS yesterday and it was a BFN. I think it was just an odd occurrence for no reason. If we'd DTD the night before, I could have understood, but we haven't in over a week and there was no reason for the random bleeding. I've had no other symptoms at all... 

I've just had a quiet cry to myself. I was so hoping that this would be my month. I'd done the SI... we'd :sex: at the right time. I'd ovulated exactly when I should. I was even looking forward to not drinking during my birthday next month. The last BFP I got was almost exactly 4 years ago to the day. _Sigh_.. it's been a hard cycle.


----------



## ao30

Oh, rivet... I am so sorry. I think it is such a crock that they won't help you because you were able to conceive on your own before. I mean, secondary infertility is an established fact (even though as I understand it, you had infertility issues before, and this isn't necessarily a case of secondary infertility). You would think they would understand. If I get anymore info about the immune system problems my relatives faced I will try and share them with you.

I know you hear it very day on here- but hang in there. :hugs: Just know that when you do get your BFP, we'll all be dancing alongside you.


----------



## schoolteacher

Rivet kitten im thinking of you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MariaF

Oh Kitten :hugs: I was about to say implantation spotting (can be any colour). But if it only implanted yesterday, surely no test will show yet as it does take 2-3 days for enough hormone to build up in urine.

I don't want to build your hopes up but I also find it too painful to realise you are out that's why Im just clinging to the last bit of hope :hugs:


----------



## ao30

No news from the doctor yet. Still no symptoms. I went out and bought more HPTs because if I don't hear from the doctor I want to at least know if I'm still getting positives on HPTs or not. It's still positive... but the lack of symptoms=_UGH._ I could just call the office, but I am pretty sure that I am the "crazy infertile" lady to them by now. All of their other patients are healthy pregnant women, and I am their token infertile who probably drives them nuts with her phone calls.


----------



## Kimbre

ao30. im so excited to see if you are! i think you are...and im hoping it sticks dear!


----------



## jfor3

ao30 - glad to hear you're still getting BFPs, if it's any reassurance I didn't get any symptoms at all with my eldest son until 8 weeks. x :hugs:


----------



## Rivetkitten

ao30.... I never had any symptoms at all until I was 6 weeks gone and then it hit me like a two ton truck.


----------



## Traskey

If your tests are still showing positive then you are pregnant :D One false positive, maybe but not for days. Lots of women don't have pregnancy symptoms, doesn't mean you aren't pregnant.

:dust:


----------



## ao30

Thank you ladies for all of the kind words!

It's not that I don't believe that I am pregnant; it's just a matter of it sticking or not. The lack of symptoms just worries me... I know those who don't have to go through our issues would most likely tell me to enjoy the lack of symptoms; but once you've been diagnosed an infertile, it's hard to believe otherwise and relax.

18DPO blood test result (this past Tuesday): 985. Had more blood drawn today and tomorrow they'll give me a call with the numbers. Hoping they'll double...

Okay, enough about me and my drama! How is everyone and where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## Kimbre

ao30. try and be positive! you dont want to stress out hun. maybe this time it will stick. i can understand why you are worried if you have not had many that stick.=( but my FX for you okay! let us know how its going???

I am on CD 12 today! tried doing SMEP but we cant seem to wait a day in between lol.
may try to skip today and BD tomorrow? we will see.

i am thinking ill be Oing soon. lots of fertile CM starting=)


----------



## schoolteacher

Im cd14 today but no sign of ov and no cm :(
Well not had a good day-Went and met my friend at a beer festival after work today (I had apple juice!) she said her friend Bex was coming who I have met once before about 5 months ago. So in this Bex comes with a little baby bump! until that point I hadn't even thought about ttc all day! 9well for a few hrs more like) It hit me like a punch in the face! I went really quiet and just tried to look away. When Bex (who I now hate) went to get a drink, my friend asked me if I was ok and I said no and started to cry! (soooo embarassing in a very busy place!) we went for a walk away from everyone and had a chat about it and then I felt I couldn't stay (had only been there half an hr!) so went home to feel sorry for myself! I don't get upset when I see pregnant women on the street it's just because A) I wasn't expecting it and B) When I last met her I know she didnt have a boyfriend so I just know that she definately hasn't been trying and it was most likely an F-ing accident!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry my language just feel so angry at the unfairness. 
To top it all off, my friend now feels really bad for putting me in the situation even though it's not her fault I reacted that way. Plus all her other friends that were there (that I don't know) were prob thinking 'who is this crazy women that turned up for half an hr, then ran off looking upset and didn't come back!!!!'
It's just so unfair why her and not me? 

sorry for rant, rant over.xxx


----------



## Rivetkitten

I'm so sorry Schoolteacher. I know how you feel. I'm lucky that I don't come across many people like that but we are moving soon and no doubt I will. I think I will cry a lot more then too. 

Af turned up today. A whole day early. So whatever the bleeding was at 10DPO it wasn't anything to do with pregnancy. 

This is our last month TTC. We just won't be able to even have the opportunity to DTD over the next 3 months. We'll be staying with people while we get our new place set up... and as I'm not pregnant, I might as well get a job so I won't mess people around by getting a job and then getting knocked up. So I suppose this is it for me.


----------



## Traskey

:hug:

For you both!

LTTC is by far the worst experience that I have ever been through, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. It really does put your emotions through the ringer and catch you unawares. I'm sorry school teacher that you were put into that position. It's always harder to deal with when you aren't expecting it. 

Rivetkitten, I am sorry that the :witch: turned up. Good luck in your new place and for the next few months. Perhaps you can sneak a bd in when they are out. Don't give up hope for your future though.


----------



## ao30

schoolteacher- I know exactly how you feel. It always hurt when it was someone random, someone I didn't know, who was pregnant, and not so much when it was a close friend. :hug:

rivet- Don't say that this is it! You can get creative ;) Perhaps this time of "we can't do much this cycle anyway" will end in a surprise! I remember when husband and I first got married, we went vacationing with my parents. We stayed in a lovely little cabin in separate bedrooms, but the walls were paper-thin... to this day I don't know if my parents heard us or not, but we tried to be very, very quiet. :hugs:

kimbre- Yay for fertile CM! It's so awesome that you have it... so many girls on here don't.

traskey- How are things with you?


----------



## Traskey

Oh, i'm hanging in there. Very fed up of my "no food LL" diet but it's a necessary evil to get the ivf. Thanks for asking :hugs:

Did you get your blood results back? Has it doubled?


----------



## ao30

I've said it before, but your weight loss is awesome. I wish I could remember the online program that charts your weight loss for you- sort of like FF (do you use something like that?)... a girl I know uses it and she says it helps so much; it gives you a literal graph and stats on how much you have left to go, along with helpful hints that relate to wherever you are on the journey. 

How soon after you get down to your goal weight can you begin getting ready for IVF? :flower:

I had a message last night from the doctor's. They didn't leave an exact number, but said everything looked right on track. I didn't bother calling today to find out the # because I know that if I have the results I will spend half the day googling and worrying. So I guess I really am pregnant for now.


----------



## Kimbre

ao30! im so excited for you! try to think + hun!


----------



## Rivetkitten

ao30 LOL we'll be sleeping on an airbed. I don't think any manner of creativity can make :sex: quiet on an airbed. I'll be terrified of it exploding while we're at it.


----------



## Traskey

ao30 said:


> I've said it before, but your weight loss is awesome. I wish I could remember the online program that charts your weight loss for you- sort of like FF (do you use something like that?)... a girl I know uses it and she says it helps so much; it gives you a literal graph and stats on how much you have left to go, along with helpful hints that relate to wherever you are on the journey.
> 
> How soon after you get down to your goal weight can you begin getting ready for IVF? :flower:
> 
> I had a message last night from the doctor's. They didn't leave an exact number, but said everything looked right on track. I didn't bother calling today to find out the # because I know that if I have the results I will spend half the day googling and worrying. So I guess I really am pregnant for now.

The ivf should start within a couple of months of hitting my goal weight. I see the FS at beginning of July so probably around September. 

:dust::wohoo: on the phone call from the doctors. That's fantastic news. Fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

:hug:


----------



## ao30

_rivet_- Oh, my! Don't know if you were trying to be funny, but that mental picture- of an air mattress exploding- too funny. Actually had something similar happen to some guests of ours who stopped by unexpectedly before we had purchased a guest bed. Now it makes me wonder what they were up to ;)

On a more serious note... reading your journal makes me tear up so often. I hope there will be a light for you very soon, and I mean that whole heartedly. I know it's easy to say things like that on an online forum, but I really do ache when I think about how many of us there are on here. Many, many hugs to you.

_trask_- September! That is wonderful news. It's good to hear that there isn't an endless waiting list. The waiting game gets old really quick when you're LTTC...


----------



## Rivetkitten

No no... I too had that hilarious mental vision of being mid coitus...where an enourmous bang, interspersed our rampant thrusting...only to have our friends, their dogs, their two kids, come trampling down stairs to find out what has turned their sleepy little cottage into down town Gaza...to find us two there...semi naked. I also imagine there's a fair amount of squeaking involved.


----------



## ao30

Oh, my bad- I somehow missed the LOL in your post. Must be blind today... :)

Still. You never know. Sometimes the urge is just too great to let is pass by (and why does the desire pop up whenever you CAN'T have any fun? The universe laughs at us)... Perhaps your friends wouldn't mind the um, interruption, if they knew it was for a very, very good cause ;)


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks for comments everyone, rivetkitten-good luck with your new place and I really pray that if you do get a chance to dtd an unexpected surprise comes your way! 
Well I hoped for ov 4 days ago, though don't know why as it changes every cycle anyway! finally got it today on cd 18!
How is everyone else?x


----------



## Traskey

Yay for ov :) I am 5dpo and craving pickled onions :haha: It's not a pregnancy symptom it's an "I want food" symptom (I'm on a meal replacement diet).


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies.
i am suppose to be 2 DPO today. im either 2 or 1 DPO just waiting for FF to confirm it.

hoping that im a little bit closer to our BFP. if i dont get it this cycle i will try pre seed in the soft cups next time=)

i have alot of Preg tests so itll be hard to hold off on testing, but i hate being let down by BFNs so i usually hold out for a bit.

DH and I are getting super anxious now.... ugh.


----------



## schoolteacher

Goodluck in the 2ww traskey and kimbre!x


----------



## lissa110

Good luck with your 2ww ladies hope you get your bfps at the end. Af still hasnt shown but it has been a pretty busy and stressfull last 2 weeks. I havent taken any tests since my midday a week or so ago. I probably do a fmu one in a week or so if af still doesnt show.
Ao30- any news on the bfps front?


----------



## ao30

Lissa- fingers crossed for you! No AF? That's terrific news! Hopefully she stays away for 9 more months... I haven't taken any more tests since last Sat., and I haven't charted for the last couple of days either. Just hoping this bean keeps on sticking for the time being, but trying not to get my hopes up.

Wow, so many ladies in the 2WW all at once. I know so many women find it to be stressful, but I love the hope and the anticipation that comes along with it. FX for all! :flower:


----------



## schoolteacher

Im 1dpo today, yay!x


----------



## ao30

schoolteacher- Just noticed that it's 3 weeks until your FS appointment! Exciting!

Anyone have any symptoms to report?


----------



## Kimbre

4 DPO.
already feeling out. but that may just be because i have been let down SO many times. what's the point in getting my hopes up again? i'm hoping that i will get that :bfp: soon though

no symptoms. none unusual for me. i don't even bother symptom spotting anymore. if i get one i just figure its AF on her way. i have had every symptom and then had none in and out of all my cycles. so theres no point in symptom spotting anymore.
i am broken out bad.
and some mild pressure.
both have happened b4 though.

oh two more of my friends announced that they are pregnant. of course i am happy for them, but really jealous that we have not gotten knocked up STILL and everyone else i know has. 

FX for all of you that are in your two week wait=)))


----------



## ao30

kimbre- :hugs: Here's hoping that this cycle is _the one. _


----------



## Traskey

We need some bfps on this thread.

:dust: for everyone x


----------



## Kimbre

thanks ao30! i am just being lame i guess.
after so many AF's i just dont even think i will be now lol.
how's everything with you.


----------



## ao30

You are not being "lame"! LTTTC just plain _stinks._

Last night I convinced myself that the tiredness and stomach pains I have been feeling were good signs. Morning sickness, if you will. Today my temp dipped- not a lot, but enough to make me take notice. I am so tired of this unease. I literally just want to curl into a ball and not get up; but I have a "play" date with friends and their babies. So not what I want to be thinking about right now... babies and more babies.


----------



## Kimbre

aww. have you been to a doc at all??

i am 6 DPO today and seriously, ive not been so broken out since high school. this heat better F- off bc this is gross. i am feeling dizzy as well.


----------



## schoolteacher

FX for you ao30 your doing so well!x


----------



## MariaF

Hi ladies - can I re-join please! I got my positive OPK today (but still no peak on CBFM :growlmad:) so Im hoping to join the 2WW on sunday.

We haven't BD'ed since Monday because we changed tactics - before it was always every other day and then every day on O day. Since then I heard several opinions that it may be good to abstain for up to a week so the plan is to get down to business tonight :sex:

We are also using Preseed this cycle and Im gagging on Mucinex :sick: But it seems to be helping as I have a lot more ewcm that normal (Im back on Clomid afer having ovarian drilling in March)

So Ill be following everyone's progress and GOOD LUCK :dust:


----------



## ao30

Congrats Maria and good luck! :flower: The name mucinex just sounds plain nasty, lol...

Kimbre- I have been to the doctor's. 2 blood tests confirmed pregnancy. I could go in again for another round of blood-work, but my insurance and I are having some choice words over payments, so I haven't been back. Just waiting for nature to take its course, whatever that may be.

Do you think you're dizzy because of the heat... or ...?

Schoolteacher- How has the CM been this past cycle?


----------



## Kimbre

oic. yes i know what you mean about insurance. i dont have any yet. ive applied but i need to get my info to them. i have to see the dentist as i think i may have a cavity! 
i am deff. crossing my fingers for you to have a sticky bean!

yeah i was thinking its the heat, but last summer i was 4 hours south living in the city and it was much worse...and i wasnt dizzy,and i didnt break out like this either. maybe my AF is just giving me a bad cycle...but i dont even want to leave the house with this acne issue. people laugh at me when i say that, and say that they dont notice. but i can! and i feel icky.. two more emerged this morning. this is NUTS ive never been this broken out. and its cold today.


----------



## MariaF

ao30 - I the beanie sticks! Do you plan to have an early scan?

Kimbre - what's the temperature like there now? Fingers crossed for a BFP for all of us, ladies - imagine having a baby just before spring!!! :flower:


----------



## Kimbre

our temp is 54...it sucks. my hubby is from here and i hate it. its the smallest town on earth i swear... there is ONE gas station....one! and no McDonalds or burger king or any fast food places...and NO clothing stores. you should see their post office...HAHAHA

we lived in the city and got robbed so he made me move. 
its in the middle of nowhere... and i hate the cold. and thats all its been here.

me too! FX for us to get our :bfp:s


----------



## schoolteacher

ao30 said:


> Schoolteacher- How has the CM been this past cycle?

Ah bless you for remembering -I never get any! have tried to drink more water but tbh I haven't tried as much as I could and have had no improvement this cycle. Last cycle I tried water with lemon which helped a bit so I think I need to go back to that next cycle! I have also tried robutussin (same as mucinex) but I don' think I took enough of it so I will try that again next cycle too!
Im so glad your BFP seems to be sticking for you! Im sure it will continue to do so! As kimbre said -Are you gonna have an early scan? Though I see you are having insurance issues so maybe that's not an option?x


----------



## ao30

Thank you so much ladies. I feel so much more at home here on the LTTTC boards than anywhere else on B&B.

My midwife would like me to have a scan done, but I'm dragging my feet. Yes, the insurance is a problem right now, but I also really don't like the fact that ultrasounds have never been studied very much, especially for first trimester babies. Plus, if I find out that there is a problem it's not like much can be done at this point to save it. I know I should be excited to see an ultrasound but I'm not :shrug:.

To be honest with you all, if this bean does not stick I think we might just bypass the recurrent pregnancy loss tests and head straight on off to adoption. I know there is stress involved in adoption as well, but I am officially tired of the stress that comes with LTTTC.

Kimbre- But think of what a lovely place it will be to raise your baby! I loved exploring the woods and fields as a child; so glad that my parents moved to the country for their children's sake. Nothing against city life, but I have so many lovely memories from my childhood. Also, do you know if your insurance requires you to be with them a certain time before getting pregnant?

Schoolteacher- It's so strange how our bodies are all different. Do you just dislike the taste of water? What if you carried around those little packets of Crystal-Light or whatever they're called (to add flavor to water) and just added them to your water?


----------



## MariaF

Kimbre - that doesn't sound like fun! But then our summer temp averages at about 65, no not great either!
Schooleteacher - I took the equivalent of mucinex this cycle and it has really helped with the cm! And I was on Clomid and it does dry me up down there :haha: I took 4-5 table spoons with a large glass of water every day for 5 days since about CD10 and only got my positive OPK on CD16. The water is key as it's the water taken after the syrop that helps produce the mucus. It is absolutely disgusting though :haha:

ao30 - Im also not a fan of internal scans. I don't mind so much the scan itself but it's the prodding in there when the baby is only just implanting. have you done another test yet? Did it get darker? Ill have everything crossed that this is a take-home baby for you :flower:

AFM - it's the second day of strong positive opks but still only a High on the CBFM - so far Im quite disappointed with it :nope: We BD'ed last night after abstaining for 5 days so I hope the swimmers were nice and strong. Will do again tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## schoolteacher

ao30 said:


> Schoolteacher- It's so strange how our bodies are all different. Do you just dislike the taste of water? What if you carried around those little packets of Crystal-Light or whatever they're called (to add flavor to water) and just added them to your water?

No I like water, it's all I really drink! 
I don't drink coffee, I have a cup of tea about once every two weeks if someone offers it to me at work! and occasionally I have a lemonade! The problem is just remembering to drink!

How ru today ao30? any symptoms-I think a while back you said you didnt have any is that correct? (I might be wrong!)

How is everyone one else? Maria and Kmbre -hope your good? Kimbre-has your outbreak calmed down yet? Im 27 and still get outbreaks every month! so annoying!
Maria I don't know how cbfm work but I would just go with the opks! Well done for abstaining-My DH hates it and moans about it! 4 days is the max he will abstain! We are trying different methods every cycle as Dh has low sperm, it's confusing though becasue I have read that it is good to abstain, and have also read that it is not good to abstain for more than a few days as the sperm won't be good quality!? confusing I don't no which is right. Does your partner have low spern too?x


----------



## Kimbre

Ao30- yes it is a nice place to raise the kids. but where id wanted to live in the city was actually country IN the city. it was sooo nice and then just a 10 min drive to the city part. but i do agree that country is a nice place to raise your kids. my father has a log cabin and a farm it was so nice growing up there. i wouldnt mind living near him in my hometown , which is 20 mins away from here...+ all my friends and family are there. i dont know anyone at all here.
as for the insurance i hadnt thought of that... but i dont think they care how long you are with them.

schoolteacher- i have always had break outs. when i was in high school it was BAD all of a sudden, but i figured out it was the new make up i was using. my skin is very sensitive. so now i use bare minerals...LOVE it. and dont break out that much. except b4 AF shows up. yes its calmed down and i have not gotten any new ones=) but im sure ill break out again right b4 AF shows.


----------



## mummyandrea4

hiya ladys im 7 weeks and 4 days pregnant with my 4th child, i found out at 4weeks 2 days and look forward to chatting to you all over the next few months andrea xx


----------



## MariaF

Well, ladies, I hope I'm 1DPO :happydance: I love being in the 2ww because with PCOS is doesn't happen very often.
I had strong opk's on Fri and Sat and a sore, bloated feeling in both my ovaries. It was painful to get up and sit down. But today that's gone and opk's are light again. Ill be taking my BBT tom to confirm ovulation. But don't want to take it every morning as I find it really stressful. 

Schoolteacher - I heard that ideally you should abstain for 4 days minimum and then BD when you first get a psotive opk, but I understand it's hard. We've not done it for 5 days and my DH was going crazy!
Ao30 - how are you doing? Any news?

Kimbre - how are you? Is it any warmer? 

Andrea - congratulations on your BFP, but you posted it is the wrong section. Ladies on here are mostly ttc their first for many years so we can't really talk pregnancy. But there's lots of girls in the Pregnancy-1st Tri forum who will be happy to chat!


----------



## Kimbre

MariaF said:


> Well, ladies, I hope I'm 1DPO :happydance: I love being in the 2ww because with PCOS is doesn't happen very often.
> I had strong opk's on Fri and Sat and a sore, bloated feeling in both my ovaries. It was painful to get up and sit down. But today that's gone and opk's are light again. Ill be taking my BBT tom to confirm ovulation. But don't want to take it every morning as I find it really stressful.
> 
> Schoolteacher - I heard that ideally you should abstain for 4 days minimum and then BD when you first get a psotive opk, but I understand it's hard. We've not done it for 5 days and my DH was going crazy!
> Ao30 - how are you doing? Any news?
> 
> Kimbre - how are you? Is it any warmer?
> 
> Andrea - congratulations on your BFP, but you posted it is the wrong section. Ladies on here are mostly ttc their first for many years so we can't really talk pregnancy. But there's lots of girls in the Pregnancy-1st Tri forum who will be happy to chat!

whoopsy. i didnt know that this was for ladies TTC 1st child. i feel bad lol. but its my first with my hubby if that counts?
i am doing okay. i am not as broken out now...still feeling very dizzy and tired and crampy. assuming that witch is coming again.

its a little warmer its 63 out. but its windy so not toooo warm. how are things going for you?


----------



## MariaF

Kimbre - no, no, what I meant was that most of us are LTTTC our 1st but of course there are some ttc their second/third. What I meant was this isn't the right thread for pregnancy chat :wink:

Glad it warmed up there - it's about 65 here and rainy :( why do you think the witch is on her way? When do you plan to test? You're not out till she shows her ugly face!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey Maria thanks for letting Andrea know this is not the correct thread, I saw it earlier and was gonna say something too. sure it was a genuine accident though if your reading this Andrea! It's just unfortunately us girls here are having some problems... :(
Im 6dpo today and had a big temp dip yesterday, and a big rise today! Could this be the start of something? I hardly dare to wonder! So glad you are now in 2ww maria.xx


----------



## Kimbre

MariaF said:


> Kimbre - no, no, what I meant was that most of us are LTTTC our 1st but of course there are some ttc their second/third. What I meant was this isn't the right thread for pregnancy chat :wink:
> 
> Glad it warmed up there - it's about 65 here and rainy :( why do you think the witch is on her way? When do you plan to test? You're not out till she shows her ugly face!!!


lol ok=) yeah i am for sure LTTC. i am hoping for a damn miracle soon!
i dunno. i usually get sore bbs and break out b4 AF, but i have never been this broken out. or dizzy. and i have a pain in my left side... but everytime something new shows up....AF is still here, so i am assuming its just AF.
I amd trying to wait until friday the 10th.... but i can already feel myself wanting to test and get it over with...ugh. where are you at in your cycle again??


----------



## MariaF

Schoolteacher - 6DPO is when a couple of my friends had their implantation :happydance: They then went on to get a faint BFP 3 days later! Knowing me Id start testing tomorrow/wednesday. Keep everything corssed for you!

Kimbre - I hope Im 2DPO although BBT wasn't very high today...I hope it keeps going up over the next few days.
Again, knowing how impatient I am I would start testing from about 10DPO :dohh:


----------



## Traskey

12 dpo and spotting for me so onwards and upwards to the next cycle. Realistically though I know it won't happen until we get the ivf/icsi!

Good luck everyone in the 2ww :dust:


----------



## ao30

:dust: Am excited for everyone this cycle!


----------



## Kimbre

Maria. i hop your temp goes up!
im stupid and tested today looked like a BFN. i think i looked a lil too hard and tried to see something... lol


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello! im 9dpo today at BFN this morning. I know it's too early tho-but my temp went up today and I have had a heavy feeling round where my ovaries would be I guess. Feeling down tho! One minute I think I might have a chance at BFP, the next minute I think 'don't be so stupid your never going to get pregnant!'. I actually feel utterly miserable! :(
I need a kick please ladies!
It doesn't help that I have put 3lb back on off what I lost through making bad food choices for the last week and bit! damm it. With my fs appintment coming up I should be dieting not the opposite! Im such an idiot and feeling a bit self destructive-kind of like 'they are not gonna help me anyway if im overweight, so I might as well be even more overweight and make myself miserable!


----------



## MariaF

Schoolteacher - I think only about 15% of pregnant ladies get their BFP on 9DPO. So it's definitely waaaaay early! Do you have any symptoms? Although it's early for that too.
We have our FS appointment a day after yours :happydance: So we can share the experiences! What do you think yours will tell you? We are hoping to be places in the IUI queue for some time in the autumn.

My temp went up a bit further today :happydance: So Im 37.05 which I think is good for 4DPO. No symptoms AT ALL. But then I wouldn't expect any!.

Im going to see a GP today to ask for a smear test as I suspect thrush or some other infection :nope: Will also ask for 7DPO bloods to check progesterone.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks Maria-no, no symptoms other than the heavy achey feeling low down in tummy. I have no idea what the fs will say! :( I would likle to try iui but I think you have to have bmi of 30 or less for that which I don't. xxxxxx


----------



## MariaF

I just started getting a "full" fealing in my lower tummy. Like my bladder is full but I don't have to pee.
I also started feeling a bit dizzy. But no change in the boobs and it souds like sore boobs is the best possible symptoms :nope:

how far are you from BMI 30?

Oh gosh, how I wish this was our month. Im getting so tired of all the appointments and trying and failing :nope:


----------



## Kimbre

yeah 9 DPO is still early!
i tested at 10 and today at 11 with FMU with internet cheapies and looks like its got a FAINT faint faint evap lol but could be wishful thinking... hahahah prob is! i mean wouldnt something show up at 11 DPO?


----------



## Traskey

Kimbre ~ You can never tell with ic pg tests. They can be very accurate or the total opposite.

Maria F and School Teacher ~ Good luck with your FS appointments in two weeks time. 

Looks like we are all queing up to see them. 

ST~ I am kicking your arse as requested :haha: Please don't beat yourself up over the food and weight gain. A lot of us have times like that when we think what's the point in trying anymore. Especially if you've been trying for a long time. Unfortunately 30 is the magic number as far as the NHS is concerned and 35 if it's private. I've had a slip up on my diet this week too, which is totally ridiculous when i am so close to goal. However, we can both get back on it. PMA otherwise those FS buggers won't help! You can do this.

:hugs: AFM, got a :bfn: today when I checked as only had spotting for 3 days. Must be the extreme diet messing with my system.


----------



## MariaF

Traskey - sorry it's a BFN - Im sick and tired of seeing BFNs :nope:

Kimbre - Oooo! how exciting! I hope it's not an evap and gets darker tomorrow :happydance:

I don't know what's going on with me. Ive been horrendously bloated all day :blush: Im usually never bloated. And have been having on and off cramps. But it's way too early for either PMS or pregnancy. I never have any symptoms THAT soon afetr ovulation :wacko:
Will just have to be patient - like that's easy :muaha:


----------



## Kimbre

are the ic's sensitive? im confused about this? lol 
and thanks... im not getting too excited though... the more i look at it i see nothing, then a shadow... then i took a pic and you cant see ANYTHING. so i think im crazy.


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks everyone!
FX to us all-we are in in various stages of 2ww and no -one officially out yet so that can only be agood thing! We do all seem to have appointments coming up! Trask you have done so amazing on your diet!!!!! I know I need to do, it's just doing it that's so hard......Maria-my bmi is just over 32 and actually it's only just over a stone more that I need to lose to get to 30! 
so definately do-able as seems like nothing compared to the 55lbs you have lost Trask! That's like over 4 stone isn't it? I think we need to see a pic! amazing.xxxxxxxxxxx
xxx


----------



## Traskey

When I get a decent one i'll share a pic. Just four more weeks and then i can change diets to one where I can eat healthy food instead of yukky meal replacements. 

ST, you can lose a stone, no problem if you need to :dust:


----------



## MariaF

Wow, I admire your determination to lose weight ladies :thumbup:

Since I came off the pill I gained about 15 pounds. Im only slightly overweight but have struggled to lose even these 15 pounds. I have lost about 10 pounds and ideally would love to lose another 10.

They say that losing just 5% of your total weight significantly increases chances of conception!

My temp went up again so it's at a nice 37.09 :happydance: Still feeling "full" in my stomach, like hard to suck it in :haha: And a little dizzy/sickly - but that's normal for me in the 2WW.

Will start testing on Sunday (8DPO) as have absolutely no patience :haha:

ST and Kimbre - can't wait to hear about your tests today!!! Keeping everything crossed for BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

posted some pics of my lame tests... hahaha i dunno if theres really something starting there... or if its an evap...
we will see.
very very nauseous today and dizzy. also achy stretching in my abdomen.


----------



## Traskey

Sorry, can't see any pics.


----------



## Kimbre

Traskey said:


> Sorry, can't see any pics.

=) yeah sorry i just meant i posted some in the preg test section=)


----------



## MariaF

Hi hun, I replied in your post...really not sure. Ill keep everything crossed it gets darker tomorrow!!xxx

ST - any news?

Nothing new from me. Only 5DPO though so will have to wait till at least Sunday to test. Gosh, I'm impatient! Lol


----------



## Kimbre

yeah i saw your post. dont blame ya. its hard to see IRL. lol


----------



## MariaF

Kimbre - any news?

ST - how are you?

AFM - I stupidly tested with an IC and got a horrible evap :nope: You know when the test is drying this grey line shows up and then disappears again. Serves me right for testing so ealry :haha:
Will be going to Boots today to stock up on BOGOF FRER to test on Sunday.
Symptoms-wise - I do feel a bit sickly. Breasts are not sore, but ache at random times :wacko: Felt very crampy this morning, a slight temp dip and feel very disoriented - drive to work was a challenge! Don't know how I didn't crash :wacko: But this could be absolutely nothing!


----------



## Traskey

Ooooooooooooooooo are FRERs on special then? I need to get some, i've run out!


----------



## MariaF

Traskey said:


> Ooooooooooooooooo are FRERs on special then? I need to get some, i've run out!

Yeah!!! BOGOF in Boots! Both pg and ovulation tests. Only 3 or 4 left in ours!!!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all! im 11 dpo and bfn this morning. However....I did have another big temp rise this morning and my boobs are achey! :) trying not to read into it though.
Maria-your symptoms sound good too, but like you say us lttcer's should never read into them.......
Kimbre-I will go try find your pic now, your gonna take another test tommorrow?x
Ao30-where ru? how is things?xxxxxxxxxx
xx


----------



## MariaF

ST - great news! If baby implanted today the a test dhud pick it up in the next couple of days!!!

I spoke too soon... All my symptoms disappeared. I know I'm only 7dpo but surely if I WAS symptoms wud only get stronger :shrug:

Ao30 how are you doing?
Kimbre - how's that spotting?


----------



## Kimbre

AF is here... and shes real pissed off!

=(


----------



## Traskey

Oh no :(

:hug:


----------



## MariaF

Really sorry Kimbre :nope: so, so disappointing. I'm 99% certain ill join you by Friday. 8DPO today and BFN. I also don't have any symptoms so am not hopeful.

ST and ao - how are you girls?


----------



## schoolteacher

Temp went down this morning so......we shall see. Hmm none of us doing very well it seems. Sorry bout AF kimbre:( sucks.
xx


----------



## MariaF

That's exactly what I thought Schoolteacher - not much happy news around :nope:
Still, must try our hardest to keep the PMA!,!


----------



## Kimbre

well FX for you ladies=)
my temp went down day of AF as usual. ugh. 
trying out pre seed this time around.. i am thinking i will try not to be so stressed about it and obsess. but i say that every time. i am hoping i can stay low key. i have a baby shower to go to on sat. and i really dont want to... bc i know it'll make me upset. but shes one of my best friends so i am going.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Kimbre, that must be hard! Anything baby related is...we went to a party on Sat and there were 2 babies and everyone was cooing over them and asking when's our turn... It was hard. What are you giving her as a present?

How's everyone else? I have my progesterone test in a couple of hours. Am 9dPO but ran out of tests so won't test again till tomorrow now


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with your test today Maria :hugs:

Not long until your FS appointment either :D


----------



## Kimbre

yeah its super hard=( i went to the zoo with my DD the other day too and there were like 100 preggers girls and women with like 3 kids=(

when she gets all the cute clothes im gonna wanna cry...
i went to babys r us and i got her this really furry soft blanket like i got for my shower (later my mom and i got my DDs name embroidered on it) except its green with brown silk trim and the other side is brown... its so cute and it was expensive. i am going to get her babys name on it. i did that for my other cousins first baby too=) i hope she likes it. also i am going to do her newborn photos for free.


----------



## schoolteacher

Sorry no pma here. temp went down further today so think im out. gutted doesn't cover it, felt like crying all day today.....


----------



## ao30

I am so sorry about all the BFN's and temp dips, ladies. I kind of avoided B&B off and on this past week, hoping that when I came back there would be some good news. I really felt like this 2WW for everyone would bring good news- so many hopeful signs. UGH. I hate it all, it's not fair... 

I think one of the reasons I am so emotionless right now about this turn of events for myself might be because my husband is away on business. He had to leave for a month right after I had the blood work done, and it's been hard to stay in contact because he's had to travel around so much. It's made me realize that it's really not worth it for me without him by my side. I just need his support (pathetic?).

I haven't told him yet, but if this does not stick I want to stop TTC. In my mind, it's official. I know I shouldn't be so negative, but I am really just waiting for the bleeding to begin. I would rather it happen sooner than later, before I get attached.

Hang in there girls! :hugs:

Has anyone seen or heard from lissa?


----------



## MariaF

ST - sorry about the temp dip :nope: :hugs: How many DPO are you?

A BFN for me too :cry: I know it's only 9DPO but I have a feeling that if I were og a test would show at least the faint line by 9DPO :nope:

Trask - I look like a junkie again :dohh: Nurses can never find my veins so they need to use both arms!

Kimbre - we are looking for a new car now and I wanted to see a pram close by to decide on what boot space we need. we went to Mothercar and I wheeled a couple of prams...it was heartbreaking because I actually want to be choosing one for me :cry:


----------



## ao30

Maria, you never know... I didn't get a clear + until the day after AF was due. FX for you... :hug:


----------



## Kimbre

yeah maria hang i there!
ao30- i understand why youre thinking itll just be doen with. but you really should TRY to think a bit more +. hang in there=) how many weeks is it now?


----------



## MariaF

Ao30 - I agree with Kimbre. You must believe in your baby! He/she has been strong for you thus far. Try to imagine your bump growing, feeling the kicks and finally holding your baby in your armshow far gone are you? Could you have an early scan? That would your mind at reast and you could show DH scan pics when you tell him! :thumbup: When is he back?

Do you guys watch Khloe and Lamar? She was talking about their fertility struggle today and I felt so emotional for her...
I always get so excited and positive at the start of each cycle. I either have a step by step plan of opk's, temping, BDing on time, Preseed etc or try to stay as relaxed as possible and do nothing. Then at the beginning of the 2WW I get so excited and positive this is the month only to be brought back down to earth with a thump around 10DPO :nope:


----------



## Kimbre

i am exactly the same maria! exactly! i get so +++ around O time and most of 2ww. then i get gutted. ugh. how long was it that you have been ttc? how old r u?


----------



## Kimbre

i went out today and bought pre seed=) hoping that it will work along with my soft cups!
how much should we use?


----------



## MariaF

We will be onto month 22 in the next cycle. I'm 29 and DH is 36... I was really hoping he'd have a couple of kids before he's 40 :nope:

We don't have Preseed in the UK but the equivalent called Conceive Plus. It comes in a tube and is soooo liquid! Its a mission to get inside rather than all over the sheets! :blush:

We used it both times around ovulation this cycle but still no luck by the looks of it :dohh:


----------



## Kimbre

ugh thats such a long time hun... FX that you get that BFP soon.


----------



## lissa110

Hello Ladies!!! Boy have I missed ya'll :hugs:!! Sorry it has been so long (like 2 weeks) been a bit busy. Internet at my house has crashed, :growlmad: and on top of it cable company giving me the run around to fix it. Also It is my sons 8th birthday on Monday and his party is this Saturday so planning must be done. :happydance:

I havent tested since the last time but I have been getting some pretty bad cramps both in front and back the last few days. Heres a question... I was looking back over a few months of charting and have seen when I think I should get af I get very very lite spotting, so lite that if I wasnt looking I wouldnthave noticed it. Do you ladies think this may be af or something else. :shrug: 

I will test again some time next week because if my ticker is rite I should have af. Plus if Im not preggo I am going to start Vitex and cant be on that and be preggo.

Ao30 - I am very happy for you even if you think there is an issue. I didnt show any signs until around 8 weeks. What are you at now?? Best of luck with the eggy sticking!!!

Theres just so much I want to say to everyone but I feel like I have already written a book, sorry about that.


----------



## MariaF

Hi Lissa - I used to get all sorts of spotting because of PCOS. I didn't know what to think about it :shrug: Sometimes it was heavier, but still only enough for a daily pantiliner and some days it was barely there.
I remember sometimes it went on for weeks and drove me absolutely up teh wall! So I still remember very clearly ow frustrating it can be!

Did you do opks to confirm ovulation? Best of luck and BABYDUST for that next test.

AFM - 10DPO, slight temp dip, not even a hint on a sensitive test. No symptoms so I "know" Im out...It just seems more and more unreal now....if it hadn't happened for so long, chances it probably never will :nope: I find it hard to believe those stories when ladies were TTC for years and then suddenly BHAM it happens when you least expect it. I know these things hapen but so rarely..


----------



## Rivetkitten

GAH... boxes everywhere. I'm drowning in boxes. How is everyone?


----------



## schoolteacher

15dpo today no sign of AF but my Lp varies so still could be another couple of days. i didn't take temp today as it makes me sad to see it going down so I don't know what it would have been. Oddly today lots of creamy cm which is unusual for me right beofre AF. I wonder if it means anything? Not taken a test for a couple of days as I figured with temp going down how could I not be out?
Maria-I agree, I find it hard to believe in all the lttc stories where after so long they suddenly get pregnant! (I believe they happened of course just not that I will be lucky enough to have the same thing happen!) FX for u there is still time to get a +!
Wecome back Lisa and Rivet and ao30 we missed u all!
ao30-you need a mantra 'my bean will stick!!!!!' I feel for you with husband away I hate mine away for even 2 days!!!!x


----------



## MariaF

Thanks ST.

I know exactly what you mean about taking the temperature. The last 2 days it was 37.11 both days. The today it was 37.07. I know it's a small dip but I looked at older charts and the exact same things hapened every month. First a couple of small dips and then 2 massive ones and af arrives on the 2nd day of the dip.
Trouble is Im obsessed with testing :nope: Even if I KNOW Im not I still cant help it....

Kitten - you moving house? Good Luck!


----------



## ao30

Nice to see you again lissa and rivet! :) Good luck testing lissa. Rivet, let us know how the air-mattress BD goes ;) It still makes me giggle.

Oh, Maria, hoping that those temps shoot back up for you tomorrow...

Schoolteacher- temping is such a mixed bag. It's so helpful in some ways, and yet so annoying in others!

I'm 7 1/2 weeks. Friday will be 8 weeks. Have had some one-sided pain since last night, and breasts don't feel as sensitive. Husband called (he knows I'm pregnant, but left as soon as blood work confirmed it), told me to take care of myself and of the baby. Then he said, "It feels so strange to say that: the baby. I think I'm finally starting to think this is real," and I just sat there quietly, feeling so bad for him. Just sort of aching. He tries not to say things like that, to reveal how much he wants to be a father, so when he does say it, it just makes me so sad.


----------



## Rivetkitten

Maria: I had to stop temping it was driving me nuts and it was never right because I sleep badly. 

The house moving is stressful. So if the rule is right... "relax and it will happen" is true there's no possible way in hell I'm getting pregnant this month even though there were plenty of eligible events. And in away I am glad I am not pregnant because I'm just lifting boxes all day every day and at least I don't have to worry eh?...silver lining and all that. I did have loads and loads of EWCM today for some strange reason. Dunno why...it was strange.


----------



## ao30

Are you still on the soy, rivet?


----------



## Kimbre

ao30 said:


> Nice to see you again lissa and rivet! :) Good luck testing lissa. Rivet, let us know how the air-mattress BD goes ;) It still makes me giggle.
> 
> Oh, Maria, hoping that those temps shoot back up for you tomorrow...
> 
> Schoolteacher- temping is such a mixed bag. It's so helpful in some ways, and yet so annoying in others!
> 
> I'm 7 1/2 weeks. Friday will be 8 weeks. Have had some one-sided pain since last night, and breasts don't feel as sensitive. Husband called (he knows I'm pregnant, but left as soon as blood work confirmed it), told me to take care of myself and of the baby. Then he said, "It feels so strange to say that: the baby. I think I'm finally starting to think this is real," and I just sat there quietly, feeling so bad for him. Just sort of aching. He tries not to say things like that, to reveal how much he wants to be a father, so when he does say it, it just makes me so sad.

awww that is so sweet of him though. i am keeping you in my thoughts & FX for your bean to stick!


----------



## MariaF

ao30 - Im also having everything crossed this little bean sticks! Any chance of an early scan?? It would be such a relief to hear the little heartbeat!

Also I have heard that symptoms can change daily so I would not read too much into breasts being less sensitive.

AFM - 11DPO, another BFN (why on earth do I still have this urge to test?!) I know Im not. I have wasted about 50 pounds on tests this month because I was convinced I was pg around about 7DPO :nope:


----------



## Kimbre

maria i am the same way. i wont test wont test then i do and convince myself its just early....ugh!


----------



## schoolteacher

I got AF yesterday! oh well.x


----------



## MariaF

ST - :hugs:

Im due tomorrow or saturday. Feeling very crampy so she'll sure be here just in time for the weekend :growlmad: And we have a busy one so that's even worse.
Just 3 months left till our 2 year TTC mark....I don't know why but this thought makes me really sad :cry:

Sorry for the rant and not much positivity, girls :cry:


----------



## Rivetkitten

:hugs: ST... Sorry about Af. 

Maria: I think it's that time of the year really. The incoming arrival of the 2 year mark has been difficult.

Ao30: I stopped taking the soy.. After 2 months at the higher dose, it didn't make me pregnant at all so I just don't think it worked. I never got any of the symptoms any of the girls spoke about (Pains etc) except increased EWCM... I don't think ovulation is my problem. I don't know what is. I just don't think we're meant to get pregnant.

Anyway...it's all over now. I know that this month is over and I know we won't TTC from here now. I'm really sad about it :(


----------



## Traskey

:hug:

For all on this thread. 

:hugs: for those who have bfn or :witch: on the way

:hugs: for LTTC, the suckiest thing on the planet. I know it's not good grammar but I felt it rather fitting in the circumstances. 

I'm not sure who these people are that miraculously get a bfp but i'd love to know how they do it.

AO, :dust: for a sticky bean.


----------



## MariaF

Kitten - why are stopping TTC? Are you actually going to use contraception or just stop the active trying?

I know - that's exactly how I feel - I don't see us with kids, it's like it's not meant to be :cry:
Trask - yep, especially if they had BD once in the month, just after af or just before af and STILL got a BFP which they didn't even want :nope:


----------



## Traskey

Maria, would they refer you for IVF/ICSI? Seems like they've tried all the other options.


----------



## MariaF

Yep, we've just had free NHS referral (everything so far has been done privately because Sussex had no funding). So our first free FS appointment is next friday. Good news is that it's with the same Dr who we saw privately :thumbup: So he should know all our history and realise that IUI/IVF is the only option for us.

Ive already had 1 IUI and I don't mind having 2 more of those. But Im not mentally ready for IVF yet :nope:


----------



## Traskey

Oh, that's good news. At least you won't have to go through all your history and you won't feel anxious with a strange doctor. 

Good luck for next week. I understand how you feel about the IVF, it's a difficult step to take.


----------



## Rivetkitten

MariaF... Contraception... :rofl: We're just not going to bother actually trying any longer. My husband isn't really overly interested in sex tbh. He makes a huge effort for us ttcing but after O'ing there usually isn't any :sex: to be seen until the next month if he can help it. He's never had a huge sex drive. When we don't try, we can just mill along and weeks can pass without :sex: The likelihood of us ever getting pregnant is very slim. We've never used contraception in our entire marriage before we TTC'd, never had a scare...never had an accident.


----------



## lissa110

Rivet- Im sorry to hear about you stopping ttc, hopefully it will be a break and then maybe a baby will just happen. 

I am actually showing more signs that match other pregnant symptoms so I am just going to follow the chart which says I am at day 14 I will probably get a test next week or so.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Kitten, I'm so sorry :hugs: I though may be there was a reason (like medical) why you had to stop hence the thought about contraception. Do you know, I'd love to also just stop. I really hope we do get referred for IVF for sure and ill know that we don't have a chance without it. At least then we can hopefully stop "trying"! I'm sick and tired of pills, supplements, BBT, pee sticks, injections, blood tests nearly monthly and worst of all the daily drama of symptom spotting!

All I want now isn't a BFP but one month (yes, just the one) when I can go back to pre-ttc me - carefree, happy, free! Have sex if and when we want to and just stop worrying! Its so emotionally draining!
But knowing what an addict I am when it comes to ttc I'm sure ill be trotting to the pharmacy on monday for more opk's :dohh:


----------



## schoolteacher

lissa110 said:


> Rivet- Im sorry to hear about you stopping ttc, hopefully it will be a break and then maybe a baby will just happen.

I agree rivet-they say it happens when you least expect it........may just take longer with your partners low sex drive. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schoolteacher

Hey girlies! How are we all? I managed to get over AF arriving fairly quickly thankfully as its so draining to be upset. The last time I was really upset was when the possibility of us all having 2011 babies went by. I'm dreading still not being pregnant by our 1 year wedding anniversary as it will just hi-light how mcuh time has passed in total before and after being married with no success!
xx


----------



## MariaF

ST - I was like that. I was hoping to get a BFP for our 1st anniversary.... That was a year ago. Our 2nd wedding anniversary is on Monday and it still hadn't happened... May be for the 3d one?!

I sure hope you'll get yours zoo! Still a couple of chances for you :thumbup:

CD1 for me today...


----------



## Traskey

OV for me today. 

I've hit my weight loss goal so am now eligible for IVF/ICSI. Just two more weeks to wait until we get to the FS again and they write that letter!

:hugs:


----------



## MariaF

WHOA! Well done Trask :thumbup: You must be so proud!

Looks like it's appointment time for a few of us - ST on Thursday, me on Friday and you in 2 weeks! Hopefully it'll bring some good news soon :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Yay, I really think we ALL deserve some good news soon :) :dust: and fingers crossed!


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> OV for me today.
> 
> I've hit my weight loss goal so am now eligible for IVF/ICSI. Just two more weeks to wait until we get to the FS again and they write that letter!
> 
> :hugs:

Woohoo!!!! that is brilliant Traskey!!! well-done you! What a brilliant feeling to know that you are now eligible!
I just need to lose one flippin stone-come on me and my lazy butt! lol!x


----------



## Armywife84

Dear 2011, 

I've got 3 more cycles to conceive a 2012 baby. My husband is deploying Sept. 10. Let's try to work together on getting me a bean at the end of this cycle or the next 2. 

Although it means no more trying naturally for a year, it also means I can start saving deployment $ to fund IVF. But having to wait for a year is going to be torturous, when my biological time clock started ticking 2 years ago!! :cry:

I know I'm asking the near impossible here..but please, please, please, give me a :bfp: before my husband leaves for Afghanistan!!!


----------



## Traskey

:hug:

I really hope you get your wish :dust:


----------



## schoolteacher

my friend had her baby today-a boy called elliott. :(


----------



## MariaF

Armywife - I really hope it happens for you in the next couple of months. It must be so scary knowing your DH has to go so far away for so long.

CD3 and our 2nd Wedding anniversary :happydance:


----------



## schoolteacher

Happy wedding anniversary Maria!x


----------



## MariaF

Thanks ST!

Not seen many ladies on here for a while...How's everyone doing?

CD4 for me and this cycle is going really fast so far. I hope I get to ovulate. And of course anxiously waiting for the FS appointment on Friday - I really hope we get referred for IUI.

ST - what are you expecting from Thursday's app?


----------



## Traskey

Maria, I'm sorry I missed your anniversary. Hope you had a great day :hugs:

Not long until the FS ladies. I really want that referral letter in mine!


----------



## MariaF

Trask I can't stop admiring your weight loss! You should be sooo proud!

When do you expect to get the referral?

ao30 - any updates? And also Kimbre, Lissa and Kitten?


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Maria, i'm getting there. That is very kind of you to say so. 

Well at the last appointment they promised me that at the appointment on the 7th that if my BMI was under 30 they would do the referral then. After that it's approximately a 6-8 week wait to start the ivf. I'm going to ask if there's any chance they can start a bit earlier so that I can get the scans in the school holidays. That way I won't have to take time off work. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kimbre

Hi! I am about to O. Just a cpl days if that. Got my fertile looking CM and have my pre seed and softcups along w my OPKs:) good luck ladies


----------



## schoolteacher

Good luck-Kimbre! 
Maria-I don't what to expect at the FS, we have already done all the bloods and 3 sa's at the doctors so hopefully we can go striaght onto more tests for me or they recommending something such as iui due to Dh's low sperm. Tbh I would like more tests on me just for peace of mind as I do have long cycles but I don't think they will find anything. I basically think we are not being successfully because there just isn't enough sperm or good enough sperm (dh had a vr 2 and a bit years ago) Perhaps they will realise that and just recommend us for some form of ART as soon as my bmi is under 30? I really don't know and am starting to feel very nervous at the appointment now!!!!!! Im scared it will be a let down..............


----------



## MariaF

ST - did you have your tubes checked? I don't think BMI matters to have them checked. No point doing IUI if they are blocked!

Oh Ill keep everything crossed for you tomorrow. What time is it? I really hope it's a productive appointment and they won't brush you off. Don't let them - let them know how you feel and tell them that just waiting is making it even worse! I really hope there's something they can do for you tomorrow! :hugs:

Kimbre - good luck!!!

Im CD5 and this cycle is going quite fast. Obviously too early for any ovulation signs. We have our appointment on friday and then going away to Liverpool for the weekend so when I come back on Monday Ill be CD10 already!


----------



## ao30

FX for you armywife! :hugs:

Schoolteacher- Best of luck with the appointment. I can't believe it's already here; I know time crawls for us LTTTC'ers, but sometimes dates just seem to sneak up on you all the same.

Maria- Happy anniversary! :dance: Glad your cycle seems to be going by fast; never fun when it slows to a crawl.

Kimbre- Good luck!!!

Lissa- Anything new to report? You mentioned that you would be testing again...

As for me, Friday will mark the beginning of week 9. Still no bleeding. I actually ended up getting nauseated during weeks 6 and 7, but either it's slowly going away or I am learning how to deal with it better. I've decided to take those symptoms as good signs... and am slowly (very slowly), beginning to embrace this-- and dare I say-- feel excited. Still guarded however. I just don't want to fall apart emotionally if it doesn't work out.

I decided that I am not going in for any scans at the time being- again, insurance problems. If I am still pregnant by the first trimester's end, we will proceed to tell our parents. But I'm not thinking that far in advance.

Also, I just wanted to apologize if my posting on here has caused anyone any pain. I haven't stayed on here to upset anyone... I just feel more accepted here, and you all have helped me more than any of other boards. Plus, if this doesn't work out, then I know right where I belong.

:hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

No ao30 we love having you here! I understand you not want to go into 1st tri. If/when im finally pregnant im not sure if I will use the 1st tri forums unless there is people in there that I already know from lttc. 

Maria-good point about my tubes they have not been checked so I will suggest that if they don't. Appointment is at 9am in the maternity hopstial....grr -why do they put it there!!
x


----------



## Kimbre

thank you maria, thank you ao30.

ao30- no no we do love having you here. and i just have a feeling that this time your bean will stick! i had that feeling when you said you got your BFP. i dont know why lol. i am so happy to hear that your bean is still in there!!!! FX that everything stays that way for you.


----------



## Traskey

Ao30, you are always welcome here. I hear things can be a bit fraught in first tri anyway!

ST, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I hate that it's always in maternity too. 

:hugs: for all!


----------



## MariaF

ST - how did it go?? Im can't wait for your update. I think ours is at the maternity unit too - not fair, is it? It'll be such a contrast - all those happy pregnant ladies on the one hand and then all all those desperate looking couples on the other :nope: I hope you stayed strong whilst waiting for the appointment

ao30 - I will keep everything crossed for you honey. Did you ever consider buying a doppler? You should be able to find the heartbeat on your own by now. On the other hand if you don't simply because bean is hiding, it may upset you more.
Im really, really hoping this is IT and a take-home baby :hugs:

I also wouldn't go for any internal scans and Im pretty sure that's what they do until week 12. You don't want to disturb anything there.

CD6 here and am getting excited for the weekend. Although just saw my best friend's FB status where she said she's going to A&E with severe back pain :nope: They gave her pain killers and she insists she will come to see us on saturday but Im worried she'll get worse and we won't get to see them. Normally they live really far away so I only get to see her twice a year so I hope it will work out.

Have a fabby weekend everyone - ST Ill try to come on here to read your update, hun. :flower:


----------



## Rivetkitten

You know those well meaning people; the ones who tell you...well if you if you stop stressing and getting stressed, it will just happen... They are all liars you know. 

This has had to have been on of the most stressful months for me and it's about to get worse. Packing and lifting heavy boxes, I've put my back out, I've been ill and generally trying to actually :sex: has been nigh on impossible but we did it as our last ditch attempt to catch this egg before we go on strike... and well... apparently stress is what makes you pregnant. Bob dammit. 

I haven't told DH yet. I don't know what to say to him. I keep meaning too and bringing it up, but I haven't found a way to tell him. Plus I have no symptoms other than an awful lot of cramping. :(


----------



## MariaF

OMG! Kitten - are you crazy?! Are you telling us you are PG in such a way?! I had to re-read the post like 3 times :dohh: When did you test? How much did you BD? OMG, girl - CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow Rivet. I had to read again too, just to be sure.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:


----------



## Kimbre

lol are you saying youre preggo!!!! omg!!!


----------



## Rivetkitten

Yes. Apparently I am pregnant. But it feels like AF is on her way...


----------



## lissa110

Rivet- It does just happen!!!! :)

Ao30- I am still happy for you and hopeing for the best for the next nine months.

I did a test on the 19th... notta, However when I checked my cervix on the 20th it was very ov like, so maybe the cramps came from ov. I do remember having some of the worst cramps during my ov time (they are worst then when it is af time).

I did start the Vitex on the 20th 1 400 mg pill, 21st 1 400 mg pill, 22 2 400mg pill and today 2 400 mg pills, I will go up to 3 tomorrow and stay at that for about a week and add 1 more pill in 2 weeks. I have seen women usually are at the 1200 dose to 1800. Minor side affects very brief nausia, I had to stop taking the b complex it gave me a horrid headache. I have been in a better mood overall though!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi all
Well the fs appointment didn't go well at all. I felt upset as soon as we arrived and had to sit with all the pregnant bumps. Then when I was weighed, measured etc by this young healthcare assistant girl, she commited the ultimate boo boo of saying 'when you stop trying that's when it happens!' er no love that's why we are here! Can you beleive that??? coming from a healthcare assistant!!!!
At the actual appointment, the guy looked at all our records and said more or less straight away that he would recommend ivf as the best option due to dh's low sperm count. he said that vr's normally get worse in numbers over time not higher. In the very next breath he told us that we would not be eligible for funding as we don't meet the criteria as my dh has (grown-up!!!) children from his previous marriage. Me and dh both started crying but he wouldn't budge (tho not his decision anyway) he said the policy has just changed-as I had read on internet that we would be eligible!! so it was a shock and someone need to bloody update the website!!!!!
All he will give us is further tests for me.
So thats it-we can't afford to go private.
Devastated doesn't cover it. I said we would appeal (as there are letter proformas for this on the infertility network website) but the guy said 'off the record' -that won't work.

I was even more upset when I got home and managed to find the revised policy for east of england as I discovered that it was only updated on the 1st of June! so if my Dr had referred us earlier.........

Dh very upset and angry as he feels im blaming him through my upset.


----------



## Rivetkitten

School teacher... I'm so so sorry..x.x. :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

thanks rivet and congrats on your well deserved bfp! miracles do happen!x


----------



## MariaF

Oh ST, I'm so sorry! I though the "previous kids" rule only applied to women. How can they punish you like that just because your DH had a child with ANOTHER woman?!
Would you ever consider egg sharing? IVF costs are then halved.

I feel really guilty writing about my appointment now - honestly....just realising how unfair the system is makes me so upset :( But we've been referred for 3 IUIs and 1 IVF on the NHS. Because we are in West sussex its 3 IUIs. In East Sussex its 6. This is what I don't get?! How dare they offer someone 6 free IUIs just across the street from me and yet let people like you down completely? Where's the logic and fairness?

Just on the train now to Liverpool.

Kitten - have you told DH??


----------



## Armywife84

Sorry to hear that Schoolteacher! They recommended IVF? Was the count the only thing that came back off? With a low count you can still be successful IUI, which is tons cheaper than IVF.

Gosh, I wish the US had a healthcare system like NHS. IVF is hella expensive here.


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> At the actual appointment, the guy looked at all our records and said more or less straight away that he would recommend ivf as the best option due to dh's low sperm count. he said that vr's normally get worse in numbers over time not higher. In the very next breath he told us that we would not be eligible for funding as we don't meet the criteria as my dh has (grown-up!!!) children from his previous marriage. Me and dh both started crying but he wouldn't budge (tho not his decision anyway) he said the policy has just changed-as I had read on internet that we would be eligible!! so it was a shock and someone need to bloody update the website!!!!!
> All he will give us is further tests for me.
> So thats it-we can't afford to go private.
> Devastated doesn't cover it. I said we would appeal (as there are letter proformas for this on the infertility network website) but the guy said 'off the record' -that won't work.
> 
> I was even more upset when I got home and managed to find the revised policy for east of england as I discovered that it was only updated on the 1st of June! so if my Dr had referred us earlier.........
> 
> Dh very upset and angry as he feels im blaming him through my upset.

OMG ST i'm so sorry and horrified by what you have written. If that is the case then i've just lost my funding too! Dh has a son from previous marriage that doesn't live with us. I wonder if that means they won't now refer us too. My appointment is in 2 weeks. No wonder you are devestated! I would be too. I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. We couldn't afford private treatment either.

GIANT :hug:


----------



## schoolteacher

Trask-surely they would have told you by now if you weren't eligible for funding so hopefully u are! Im in cambridgeshire pct which is covered by the east of england commissioning policy-I don't know if hertfordshire would come under that too? Im cross that the poilcy only changed on 1st june!


----------



## schoolteacher

Armywife84 said:


> Sorry to hear that Schoolteacher! They recommended IVF? Was the count the only thing that came back off? With a low count you can still be successful IUI, which is tons cheaper than IVF.
> 
> Gosh, I wish the US had a healthcare system like NHS. IVF is hella expensive here.

yeah I said 'what about iui first' but he said it wouldn't be worth it! I don't know, someone else might say something different!


----------



## Rivetkitten

schoolteacher said:


> Armywife84 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Schoolteacher! They recommended IVF? Was the count the only thing that came back off? With a low count you can still be successful IUI, which is tons cheaper than IVF.
> 
> Gosh, I wish the US had a healthcare system like NHS. IVF is hella expensive here.
> 
> yeah I said 'what about iui first' but he said it wouldn't be worth it! I don't know, someone else might say something different!Click to expand...

Did he give a reason why? Can you save up a little bit maybe and get a private consultation with another OBGYN and see what they say? That's what we did. Seems a bit dismissive to me to not even try the IUI route...maybe there are different regs on that? I saw something on the BBC the other day about the unfairness in the areas. It's come to light because a couple can't get IVF funding because they've already had a baby even though he died at 8 months, but if they lived in another place they could. It just doesn't seem right. :cry:


----------



## Traskey

ST, unfortunately Hertfordshire is East of England too. Will see what they say on the 7th. It's our third appointment and they haven't said so far but the last one was March, before the change of policy.

I really do feel for you. I fell apart just by reading what you'd written. I would appeal, even if they think you have no chance, they can't just get away with this crap without protest!

Sending you the largest of :hug:


----------



## Traskey

MariaF said:


> Oh ST, I'm so sorry! I though the "previous kids" rule only applied to women. How can they punish you like that just because your DH had a child with ANOTHER woman?!
> Would you ever consider egg sharing? IVF costs are then halved.
> 
> I feel really guilty writing about my appointment now - honestly....just realising how unfair the system is makes me so upset :( But we've been referred for 3 IUIs and 1 IVF on the NHS. Because we are in West sussex its 3 IUIs. In East Sussex its 6. This is what I don't get?! How dare they offer someone 6 free IUIs just across the street from me and yet let people like you down completely? Where's the logic and fairness?

Good luck with your IUIs and IVF Maria. I hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## ao30

schoolteacher- Many hugs to you; I hope that this was some oversight, or perhaps the doctor didn't know what he was talking about. And here's hoping for that natural BFP. Sending many hugs your way :hugs:

--

rivet- Oh, my goodness, oh my goodness! Congratulations! Isn't it odd how these things happen when you "know" they won't; can't? Just read your last few journal entries--seems as though you've written everything I felt those first few days and weeks-- that nervousness and anxiety. Best of luck to you and the little bean :)


----------



## MariaF

ao - how is it going? When's your first scan? You must be coming up to 10 weeks. How's hubby dealing with it? Have you told anyone else?

How are the other ladies? Not heard from some girls for ages! Kimbre, Lissa?

I'm CD11 and sometimes I think I have ewcm but (TMI coming!!) only if I bring it down when checking the cervix. I'm taking Mucinex and hoping that it will help with ewcm and that it does mean ovulation is on the way.


----------



## schoolteacher

Traskey said:


> ST, unfortunately Hertfordshire is East of England too. Will see what they say on the 7th. It's our third appointment and they haven't said so far but the last one was March, before the change of policy.
> 
> I really do feel for you. I fell apart just by reading what you'd written. I would appeal, even if they think you have no chance, they can't just get away with this crap without protest!
> 
> Sending you the largest of :hug:

Thanks!

-I think you will be fine Trask as they started seeing you before the policy changed!xx


----------



## schoolteacher

cd14 today but no +opk yet unless I missed it yesterday as I had ran out of sticks! Have written a letter of appeal that I just need to get signed by my doctor.Have also started looking at private clinics, Bourn hall, and the herts and essex. Booked on open days at both with an interest in egg sharing so the costs are much much less -plus can help a lady who needs eggs!
x


----------



## ao30

Roughly how much does IVF cost privately in the UK, schoolteacher? I wonder if it's close to what the cost is in the States. Hopefully that appeal will get through to someone!

Good luck on that appointment on the 7th, Trask!

Maria- Here's hoping that OV is on the way. I wonder why some women get tons of fertile CM and some get none? Wish there were more studies on this, as it sometimes seems quite random.

As for me, I will be on week 10 this coming Friday. Still haven't scheduled any appointments; will do so as soon as we have the insurance figured out. Guessing it won't be before week 12 (if I get that far), which I am fine with, as I really don't like spending more time than necessary at the doctors.

Husband is really supportive; he doesn't treat me like a fragile china cup, but is definitely taking care of me. I was afraid he wouldn't let my feet so much as touch the ground, but he's being realistic about the whole thing and I'm glad.

I've told one other person, a close relative who has always been like a mother to me. She helped me through the worst of the morning sickness while husband was away. We're waiting to tell our parents until after my appointment, or when I can't hide it anymore, whichever comes first. Coincidentally, both sets of parents are celebrating wedding anniversaries in July, so if everything works out, it should be a nice surprise/"gift" for them.


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> Traskey said:
> 
> 
> ST, unfortunately Hertfordshire is East of England too. Will see what they say on the 7th. It's our third appointment and they haven't said so far but the last one was March, before the change of policy.
> 
> I really do feel for you. I fell apart just by reading what you'd written. I would appeal, even if they think you have no chance, they can't just get away with this crap without protest!
> 
> Sending you the largest of :hug:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -I think you will be fine Trask as they started seeing you before the policy changed!xxClick to expand...

It's looking like you have to have started the IVF or had your funding allocated. We hadn't. We'll find out for definite next week. We've been trying to get answers for the last few days but no luck so far.


----------



## Traskey

schoolteacher said:


> cd14 today but no +opk yet unless I missed it yesterday as I had ran out of sticks! Have written a letter of appeal that I just need to get signed by my doctor.Have also started looking at private clinics, Bourn hall, and the herts and essex. Booked on open days at both with an interest in egg sharing so the costs are much much less -plus can help a lady who needs eggs!
> x

I really hope that they can work something out for you ST. We are off to the Oxford FU tonight and Herts and Essex tomorrow night. We can't do egg share as I am too old so will be full cost. We decided to still go incase we get lucky with exceptional circumstances/appeal/or a loan!




ao30 said:


> Roughly how much does IVF cost privately in the UK, schoolteacher? I wonder if it's close to what the cost is in the States. Hopefully that appeal will get through to someone!
> 
> Good luck on that appointment on the 7th, Trask!
> 
> Maria- Here's hoping that OV is on the way. I wonder why some women get tons of fertile CM and some get none? Wish there were more studies on this, as it sometimes seems quite random.
> 
> As for me, I will be on week 10 this coming Friday. Still haven't scheduled any appointments; will do so as soon as we have the insurance figured out. Guessing it won't be before week 12 (if I get that far), which I am fine with, as I really don't like spending more time than necessary at the doctors.
> 
> Husband is really supportive; he doesn't treat me like a fragile china cup, but is definitely taking care of me. I was afraid he wouldn't let my feet so much as touch the ground, but he's being realistic about the whole thing and I'm glad.
> 
> I've told one other person, a close relative who has always been like a mother to me. She helped me through the worst of the morning sickness while husband was away. We're waiting to tell our parents until after my appointment, or when I can't hide it anymore, whichever comes first. Coincidentally, both sets of parents are celebrating wedding anniversaries in July, so if everything works out, it should be a nice surprise/"gift" for them.

Very happy to hear that things are still going well for you and that DH is being supportive. I'm glad you have someone in the real world that you can talk to. 



MariaF said:


> I'm CD11 and sometimes I think I have ewcm but (TMI coming!!) only if I bring it down when checking the cervix. I'm taking Mucinex and hoping that it will help with ewcm and that it does mean ovulation is on the way.

Oh fingers crossed for you Maria! I'm a not much cm person as well so empathise. Hopefully the Mucinex will help you. Can't hurt at all :thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

ao - Ill keep everything crossed for you. This must be a take home baby :hugs:

ST - I think IVF with egg sharing is less than £2k per go. I think there are some criteria you need to meet. They will run some tests on you to make sure your ovarian reserve is sufficient, not sure if there's anything else. But I think this is an excellent option. I really, really hope your visit to the clinic will be a positive one :flower: I also hope that the appeal letter will work. Do you think there'll be any problems getting it signed by the Dr?

I actually heard a story yesterday about a couple not getting IVF on the NHS. The guy had to have chemo and they froze his sperm before he became sterile. Then when they wanted to have IVF done the NHS wouldn't pay for it because they already had a child before the chemo.....I know it's the same rules for everyone but what they couldn't understand was why they were told to freeze the sperm for IVF without being told they will have to pay for it...It's all very unfair and heartbreaking :nope:

Still nothing for me symptoms-wise. I have a sneaky suspicion this will be another anovulatory cycle :nope: I don't have any twinges that I usually have or any ewcm. Im CD12.
Trask - Mucinex certainly won't hurt, but it tastes YUK YUK YUK :haha:


----------



## schoolteacher

Im cd 16 today with no sign of ov....grrr!
Trask-let me know what the herts and essex is like!!!!! We are booked on the next open day-30th july I think. 
ao30- IVF is roughly £5000 plus (or more in london) once you have paid for the consultation, the actual ivf itself and all the drugs. Can be more if you need a lot of tests beforehand such as hsg but at least im getting that on the nhs. Not sure what that is in US dollars. With egg share you only have to pay for the consultation, drugs and if you want anything frozen, or anything the man needs-about what maria said I think, -£2000 ish.
x


----------



## Traskey

ST, I was really impressed with the Herts and Essex. The open evening was really good, very informative with a tour of the centre. It's our closest one so if we have treatment we would go there. Not likely though but we'll know for sure on Thursday. 

:hugs: for all x


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies. pretty sure that im out this cycle. switched OPK brands mid testing and never got a +. dont think i Od. lame.


----------



## schoolteacher

Im having a similar problem Kimbre! I use cb digitals and buy off internet, They arrived in different packaging but I just thought 'oh they have changed the packaging'. Not one + and the dye seems to run over the lines ilike f you were to wee too much on it- but I know that I haven't. I think they were a dodgy pack tbh..... So no idea if oved or not! Ive given up now because I refuse to pay out more money! Also I have been ill so maybe still haven't oved. Or maybe have oved and missed it because of stupid dodgy sticks! cd19.x


----------



## Armywife84

Maria- Do you really notice a change in CM while taking Mucinex? 

Well I know I'm probably going to be out on conceiving a 2012 baby. I move next month to start school back up..2 hours away from my husband and of course around my ovulation time!! :hissy: Although, I could drive back for :sex: on that day??


----------



## Traskey

You'd be better off driving back the day before ov. Chances of pregnancy are higher.

CD3 for me. Decision day Thursday and not expecting good news :(


----------



## MariaF

Trask, ill keep everything crossed for you! I really hope it's a positive appointment :flower:

Armywife - yes, I notice incredible difference with Mucinex. But I have to start taking it about 5 days before supposed O day, about 4 or 5 table spoons a day with a large glass of water. I get lots of really stretchy ewcm 1-2 days before Ov!

ST - sounds like dodgy packet, although I don't get on with CB digis. I love their normal OPKs but not digis and not even their fertility monitor. We bought it new off ebay last cycle and I was getting High readings for days. Then started getting the twinges and ewcm, took a ccouple of Boots own opks that were strong positive. CBFM was still not Peaking :nope:. I know for a fact I ovulated (had bloods done), but not acccording to the monitor. Digis are the same - I hardly ever get smiley faces. Have you tried the cheap little green sticks? Are you having a private appointment soon?

Kimbre - why do you think you are out? Any symptoms? Can't believe you are 8DPO already!


----------



## schoolteacher

Trask! how did the appointment go today!!!? been thinking about you!x


----------



## Traskey

No IVF, we don't qualify anymore due to the rule changes on June 1st. Well done on losing so much weight but nothing we can do :( Sorry we told you you could have it but no point in appeal or exceptional circumstances. Go away and have a nice life.


----------



## MariaF

Oh Trask :hugs:

I can't even imagine how devastating this must be. I don't know what I would feel like if we were told that. This is THE ONLY hope for so many couples not to go totally crazy. How can they do this?!

And what really pisses me off is that for example East Sussex PCT offers everyone 6 (!!!!!) FREE IUIs followed by 1 IVF. Even my FS said it's a waste of time. 3 IUIs should be the maximum - so why are they wasting the precious funds on 3 additional ones rather than give couples like you another chance?!

Im so sorry about this horrible news. I feel really helpless not being able to give any advice :hugs:

Is there any way you can afford it privately with egg sharing scheme?


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Maria

It is really unfair but it appears there is nothing that we can do about it. The FS told us that even if people have been granted 3 cycles of IVF but no longer qualify from June 1st they've been told they can't have it. Even if you have started cycle 1 or 2 of 3, you can finish the cycle but you won't get the rest of them! It really is astronomically cruel.

We can't do egg share as I am 39 years old and you have to be under 35. We are trying to see if we can get private ivf at the moment but that's our only chance really of a family. 

It really is a very cruel system. Thanks for your good wishes :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Trask - you and DH are a very strong couple. I admire that!....I think Id be in pieces by now. All my heart goes out to you. This is just beyond words, this is life-changing...I am SO SO SORRY :nope::hugs:


----------



## Traskey

To be honest i've been in pieces, now I am clinging onto hope that we can do it privately. If that fails then I really will fall apart but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

Our pct has stopped doing IUI completely so i'm glad Sussex has given you some. I really hope it works for you :dust: When do you start?


----------



## MariaF

Trask, I know this sounds huge, but would you consider moving to say Sussex? If that's out of question, I really, really hope you can get a loan for private IVF. I know some hospitals actually do financing for their services. I think BMI does.

Massive hugs to you, hun and :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

i am sorry trask. good luck whenever you start maria.
i am trying to get my medical insurance now to go talk to FS.


----------



## schoolteacher

trask im so sorry I really hoped that unlike me as you had started seeing the FS before the rule change you would still qualify. 
Its so bloody bloody awful isn't it!!!! DH and I were devastated when they said the same to us, so I know partly how you must feel. However I hadn't lost loads of weight like you did. at least now like someone else mentioned you are ready and healthy to start private ivf if you decide to go for it and can get the money from somehwere. I have now made an appointment at herts and essex for next thursday-luckily Im in the position to possibly egg share. However if im not suitble for whatever reason then we will be stuffed as can't afford the normal ivf prices. I rang on friday to get that appointment and managed to get is as someone else had cancelled. Other than that they are no appointments til august! so ring up quick if you think you can secure the money and wanted to go there as I no you have been to the open day!
Your a teacher too aren't you? I thought it would be good to try an sort things over the summer holidays. Good luck and let us know what you decide-I really do feel for you being 39, im no Im lucky to not have to worry about age yet! (apart from dh being 44!)-and I mean that it an really nice way!!!!
x


----------



## ao30

Oh, Trask-- that is just beyond horrible. I can't believe that they couldn't have "warned" you ahead of time; it's not as if changes to rules and laws happen overnight! It makes no sense, in my opinion... especially since you weren't a newer patient; you had already met with them and were in the process of moving forward with treatment. I am so sorry. I hope that going private is a possibility for you :hug:

Kimbre- Good luck with that insurance!

Armywife- I'm sorry that you think you are probably out for a 2012 baby. Many hugs to you as well.

Schoolteacher- Hoping that egg-sharing works out for you!

...Has anyone heard from Rivet? Hope she and her bean are ok...


----------



## schoolteacher

Ao30-good point about rivet, hope she is ok. An how ru getting on? How many weeks now? scan coming up soon??xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Thanks everyone

We've managed to get a cancellation for the Herts and Essex the week after next and received all our paperwork in the post today. It would be great if we could get the ball rolling in the six week holidays as yes, ST, I am a teacher too! We were really impressed with them when we went to their open day. 

ST, I really hope you can do the egg share scheme. It saves so much money so i'd have gone for it too if I hadn't been so old (in fertility years lol). 

A030, you've changed your status to expecting, yay :D


----------



## Rivetkitten

Traskey: I'm so sorry things haven't gone right because of the rule changes. It seem so terribly unfair the way they seem to give some people IVF and others not. 

Ao30 & ST... Still hanging in here I think. I don't know tbh. I've been so busy with packing as we move on Thursday next week. I have a scan on Wednesday just before we go and then we'll know for sure. But this is the week where I bled so heavily last time so it's like waiting for it all to fall apart. I don't really feel pregnant although I have felt majorly nauseous.


----------



## Traskey

:dust: for a sticky bean Rivet. Make sure everyone else does the lifting when you move. Stand there and supervise :D Good luck with the scan, I really hope all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Trask we were debating between bourn hall nr cambridge and herts and essex an u saying it was good swung it! other people on here say its good too! bourn hall is nearer to us but we don't mind a journey. Im too impatient to wait for an open evening so really glad we have both got an appointment! get the ball rolling!xxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

:wohoo: Let us know how you get on!

How's everyone else?


----------



## MariaF

Rivet and ao30 - fingers tightly crossed for you, ladies :happydance:

ST - wow, that's quick! Best of luck! It's time for some good news for you, hun :hugs:

Im 9DPO and a BFN :nope: I had what seemed to be implantation spotting 2 days ago which Ive never had before so I was getting my hopes high - stupidly! But if did implant on 7DPO it would have shown on a FRER, wouldn't it?!
I also have NO symptoms and Im convinced that you must have at least 1 or 2 symptoms before a BFP...

Oh well, who was I kissing?! Am seeing my FS next wednesday to talk about starting IUI in september


----------



## Traskey

Aww, i'm sorry Maria. I think it can take a good few days to show up so you never know. A few of the girls on here have had bfps with no symptoms at all so I wouldn't worry about that.

:dust: for you.


----------



## ao30

Maria- here's hoping that you you still get a BFP. 9DPO was too early to test for me, and I had zero symptoms as well. FX!

Rivet- glad to hear things are going well. Hope the scan goes well!

On Friday I will be at 12 weeks (can't believe I just typed that. Seems so surreal). The nausea is almost all pretty much gone, and my stomach is not as toned as it once was, but I don't look pregnant. I'll be calling my doctor for an appointment and a scan next week. I had one evening of very light pink spotting when I wiped and I cried myself to sleep... but nothing since. So hopefully it was nothing.


----------



## schoolteacher

ao30 said:


> Maria- here's hoping that you you still get a BFP. 9DPO was too early to test for me, and I had zero symptoms as well. FX!
> 
> Rivet- glad to hear things are going well. Hope the scan goes well!
> 
> On Friday I will be at 12 weeks (can't believe I just typed that. Seems so surreal). The nausea is almost all pretty much gone, and my stomach is not as toned as it once was, but I don't look pregnant. I'll be calling my doctor for an appointment and a scan next week. I had one evening of very light pink spotting when I wiped and I cried myself to sleep... but nothing since. So hopefully it was nothing.

Maria-I managed to get a cancellation!! and I agree with ao30 some people just don't get initial symptoms and I have heard some women on here not get bfps til 16dpo. GL!!! xxx

Trask-Will let you know how it goes!!!

ao30-Sounds like your spotting was a one off, I understand you must have been worried sick, and it's little reassurance to know that its quite common and more often than not doesn't mean anything bad! 12 weeks-thats fantastic! and an important milestone:) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kimbre

ao30 i had a little light spotting with my daughter and i carried her to term=) good luck.

i was due on the 7th for AF she didnt show, then on the 11th i had like a minute of spotting brown...

i didnt think id Od anyway since i stopped OPKs and temping at around CD 18...bc i usually get a + OPK on no later than CD 14.
i read that you can have a light AF for no O? does anyone have any experience with this. i never spotted or got AF again.


----------



## Traskey

Hmm, the one time I didn't get a peak on the CBFM for ov I still had a proper period. Maybe you should test again?


----------



## Kimbre

just tested again with an IC as i did yesterday and i dunno. looks negative. so confusing!


----------



## Kimbre

i dunno but if i tilt it outside in natural light it looks like theres something hahaha i have done that with ICs b4 though i doubt im preggers. i hope not, since i was on meds for strep throat! id be worried something would be wrong with the baby...but then again if not, hell ya id be sooo happy hahahaha


----------



## MariaF

ao - best of luck with the appointment and the scan :thumbup: I am sure the spotting was enough to totally freak you out! I panic at everything so this would have been enough to turn my world upside down. Fingers are still tightly crossed for you! :hugs:

ST - waiting for your update!!!!

Kimbre - I honestly don't know.....Sounds like a messed up cycle to me. I naturally hope it is a BFP and you just ovulated late and its taking it's time to show. IC can be rubbish though - any chance of a FRER? Saying that if you didn't ovulate af can either not turn up at all (and leave you with that horrible suspense feeling) or it may be very light.

AFM - Im 11DPO and have had on/off spotting for 4 days now :nope: my BBT is still very high so I have no idea HOW I can be spotting! I thought you spot because of low progesterone (or Luetal pahse defficiency) but with low progesterone the BBT should be low as well. I just think that spotting from 7DPO is totally out of order...still no proper af but spotting getting a bit heavier. BFN on 2 tests today...


----------



## Kimbre

i do have a FRER... but i dunno if i want to waste it, i just feel like i didnt O at all.

im testing again in a bit. and starting OPKs just in case anyway. i wouldnt want to miss it. the other day i had what looked like fertile CM! but took a OPK and wasnt + it was strange!


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello everyone! sorry it has taken me a few days to get on here since my appointment at herts and essex on thursday. Well overall.....good news!!!!!!! depending on a lot of blood tests coming back fine (mostly for sti's), we are going to be egg sharing and having icsi in a couple of months!
Let me tell you the whole story. The journey to the centre was vey stressful!!! Steve said we should leave at 9am to get there for 10.30 -its an hours journey. However due to me faffing around asking steve which shoes I should wear (like some women do!) we left about 9.20. Due to traffic etc we realised quite soon that we would just make it in time. I hate hate hate being late!!!!! and of course for an appointment like this I really did not want to be late. Anyhow about half way into the journey I looked down and my feet and almost had a heart attack! I had on one grey plimsoll type shoe and one black ballet pump on!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh I have never felt so sick in my life!!!! Now please don't think this is something I have ever ever done before!!! I would not put different shoes on!! However I had put one shoe on one foot and a different one on the other to ask steve which ones to wear! that was 2 mins before we left. So I just put jacket on and got in the car still in odd shoes! Anyway to cut a long story short we managed to find a superstore at 9.26. I sprinted in like a crazy women, grabbed a pair of shoes, paid for them and ran out!!!! i felt like I was on a tv show!!! -Also got a lot of funny looks!!!!
Arrived at the centre at 10.32!!! how lucky was that!!! I ran in to the reception to say we had arrived at was so out of breath!! the lady there was so nice though, she calmed me down and told me to sit down and have a drink and that we weren't late. My hands were shaking as I handed over our forms!!! and I was almost crying with relief-I think it was the adrenalin.

Ok so now the stuff you actually (maybe) wanted to know! We met with the nurse and were weighed, measured etc and sign lots of forms. Then steve had to give a sperm sample (poor thing) but I went in with him to help! Then we went to meet the consultant who (and I wasn't expecting this just thought we were gonna talk to him) straight away said he was gonna do an ultrasound based on my long cycles. I could see the screen as he was doing something and heard him say polycystic to the nurse.
Back in his office he explained that I have pcos! Now I know I have long cycles but never thought I actually has anything wrong with me!!! so was a bit of a shock. he said my ovaries were enlarged and that I was waking up lots and lots of eggs every month? I can't remember what else he said about it, it was too much to take in! So with steve having v.low sperm etc and me having pcos no wonder we have never got a bfp-we don't stand a chance!!!!! I say this because when steve's sperm sample came back whilst we were still there we found out he only had 27 present! and no not million, only 27 solitary sperm! with only one of those moving :(
This was a huge shock as his last sample had 2 million in total and the time before that 7million in total! I can't believe it has declined so badly!!!! Im angry that people are not told this will happen with vr's.
Anyway now for some good news-the consultant said we should be able to do egg sharing and that actually me have pcos is quite helpful for egg sharing as I will likely develop a lot of eggs!!!!!! however this also increases my risk of ohs. He said all our drugs and ivf would be free but actually due to steve's sperm we will need to have icsi and possibly also pesa for steve. both of those have to paid for. and of course if we wanted embryos frozen we would pay for that too. Of course this would still come to a lot less than paying for everything. He has put me on metformin and the pill. The pill to stop me ovulating until they find a recipient for my eggs, and im not exactly sure what the metformin does? -apart from give really nasty side effects!!
So after that we filled in even more forms, and to cut a long story short that was that!
We were there 3 and a half hrs.
Im sure there is more to write but I apologise for writing so much already!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

Oh wow ST. What news!!!!!!! I am so pleased that you have some answers at last :dance:

:haha: about the shoes. Just shows how stressed you were about it all that you left with different shoes!

I am sorry that there were only 27 sperm present for DH, hopefully it will improve next time for you. What is pesa? Is that surgical removal of the sperm? It's great news that you can egg share but what a shock on the pcos. It's the not knowing what's going on that's such a struggle. Now that you know, and you are producing lots of eggs, that will help you move forward with the ICSI.

So pleased it looks like it's all starting for you :wohoo:


----------



## schoolteacher

Thanks trask-yeah pesa is surgical sperm extraction -unfortunately it's an additional £900though. When is your appointment, I thought it was this week coming but your ticker says otherwise? Are you also now thinking icsi rather than normal ivf too? I was really so so impressed with herts and essex, our consultant is Dr David Ogutu. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Traskey

It's looking like ICSI as the count is low and so is the morphology (4%). Our appointment was meant to be Tuesday but we have a consultant coming in at work and couldn't get the time off. It's now the week after when school is finished. 

So pleased you are suitable for egg sharing and can afford treatment :) Let us know when you get started :dance:


----------



## ao30

Congrats schoolteacher-- definitely sounds promising! FX! The shoe story will be something you'll tell your kids down the road :)

Trask- so is your appointment next week? Hope it goes well!

Kimbre- any news; did you test again?

Maria- that is odd. I used to spot for up to three days before getting AF, and then my cycles changed to no spotting... wonder what this means for you?


----------



## MariaF

Hi Ladies - how are we all?

ao - did you have your scan? How did it go? We want to see some piccies :winkwink:

Rivet - how are things with you?

Kimbre - did af start or where are in the cycle?

ST - sounds like things are finally looking up for you :thumbup: You really deserve some good news! Question is - when can you start?!

Trask - when's your appointment?

AFM - my FS confirmed we can start IUI in september (could have started earlier but we are off on holibobs for 2 weeks in august). He asked me about other symptoms last cycle, apart from spotting. I also had very sever cramps at 10DPO (way too early for af cramps) and actual af was heavier than usual. He thinks it's most likely was an implantation attempt but something went wrong last minute. But of course this is just guess-work. If it was attempted implantation Id be over the moon! Because it means I can physically get as far as implantation!
So we still have 2 cycles to conceive naturally before IUI and you never know :winkwink: Oh and Im CD7 today so am in the "boring" part of the cycle :dohh:


----------



## ao30

Maria- oh, wow, I hope he is right about the possible implantation-- that would be wonderful for you! Here's hoping it works out sometime during these next 2 cycles, and if not, IUI is just around the corner :dance: yay!

Well, yesterday I heard the baby's heart beat for the first time. I was sure the baby was gone.. but his little heart was pumping away. I'm very, very thankful. I've opted out of scans for personal reasons, but did agree that if anything seems to be going wrong with the pregnancy that I would allow for an ultrasound. So no pics of the baby...

I'm officially at 13 weeks, and so am in my second semester. No one can tell though; my midwife just said that I seem to have a longer torso and will carry small. It feels odd to be here, and somehow disrespectful, so I won't be mentioning my pregnancy anymore on the LTTTC boards, but will be hanging around and waiting for your good news!


----------



## schoolteacher

I for one would like you to hang around here and chat ao30!x
Maria-glad to hear form you this thread was very silent last week! great news on upcoming iui and that you possibly had an implantation attempt- I have no idea if my body has ever ever got that far-who knows?

How is everyone else?

AFM-not sure where icsi will start, im hoping sept/oct but that's a guess!x


----------



## MariaF

ao - that's wonderful news! I know you still have 27 weeks ahead of you so Im sure you are still worrying. But Im so pleased you heard the little heart pumping :thumbup:
That's so kind of you to think of us still trying. There's absoultely no disrespect in mentioning your pregnancy as it's others' good news what gives the rest of us hope. But I do find that sometimes ladies who did get pg, talk about it too much in the old LTTTC threads :shrug: Oh and this has absolutely no reference to you, hun! On the contrary - I was anxious to hear your news. So will you not have any scans at all? Is it not a requirement to measure/date you?

ST - september can be an eventful month for a few of us then :thumbup:

I hope we hear some news from Kimbre and Rivet as they've not been on here for ages. i really hope all is well :shrug:


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls

Ao30, so pleased for you to be in the second tri :hugs: That's wonderful news. 

Maria, I really hope for you that was an implantation attempt :dance: That would be a step further forward. 

ST, I really hope you get to start in Sept/Oct too. It does indeed look like it's going to be a busy month for a lot of us.

AFM, off to the fertility clinic on Thursday. We should know then when we can start the IVF/ICSI treatment cycle. Witch is due this week but I don't bother to test anymore.


----------



## Kimbre

my Af was REALLY late. but she came.

i am Ovulating now basically. i got the darkest + on an OPK ive ever gotten today. we BD yesterday at 9 pm...but not too sure ill be able to get DH to BD hes pretty ill.=(


----------



## Armywife84

Well I have a bit of positive news to announce. Unfortunately, I'm not expecting. AF is going on 3 days late and a negative test. I'm just waiting for her to come, or the test might change. 

But my DH is not deploying Sept. 10th, due to some legal issues on his base record. It will now be later into the fall/winter till he deploys. So I'm bought a little more naturally conceiving time. I'm going to step it up a bit and make an appointment with the urologist so he can retest his :spermy:, then see what more they can do for him. 

Hopefully this is a sign!! So I'm still in the running for a 2012 baby!


----------



## MariaF

Kimbre - if you BDed last night and are ovulating right now I think that was perfect timing :thumbup: Don't forget it takes the swimmers about 7 hours to get to the right place in your tubes. So they were there early this morning, waiting for that egg :winkwink:

Armywife - that's great news about DH not deploying till later :happydance: May be this was always meant to be and you will get that natural BFP before he goes! Good luck with his SA!
Oh and I hope either af turns up soon or better still you get a BFP!!!

No news from me really. Im CD14 and have no idea what's going on. Im not temping or opk'ing. We are also not BDing on request anymore. I think last time was Tue morning or something. But I prefer it that way. We had timed BD for 2 years and nothing came out of that so I don't see the point anymore.

It's just 11 days till our holidays now - not that Im counting :haha:


----------



## Kimbre

Thanks Maria. We also ended up BD ing last night just in case hope it wasn't a waste:/ lol

I'm sorry that you've been trying so long and nothing Maria... I know how hard lttc can be and how stressful it is... I'm getting very frustrated especially when there's a new pregnancy announced on fbook by girls who can't even take care of the kids they have now... It's upsetting.

But it'll happen hun and maybe ppl are right? Maybe it'll happen when u least expect it


----------



## Traskey

I am still waiting on the :witch: I'm 4 days late but -ve pg tests so will just have to wait. She needs to hurry up though, I have a mock embryo transfer and baseline scan due on the 9th!

Armywife, I am glad DH will be around a little longer.
Maria, I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## MariaF

Hey Trask - funny how af is late :shrug: Did you ovulate late or did you not track it this cycle?
What's a mock embryo transfer???

Im CD17 today anf I think Im ovulating today or tomorrow. Have had lots of ewcm since yesterday and again today. We BD'ed sat morning and this morning and if we are in the modd might BD again tomorrow night - need to space them out for better quality swimmers :winkwink:

How is everyone else? ST - any news on the ICSI?

There's been no news from Rivet for a while - I really hope her and bean are well!


----------



## Traskey

A mock embryo transfer is where they put the egg retrieval thing inside you to check there is a clear passage for when the time is right. I didn't bother to track ov this cycle so not sure why she's late but she finally made an appearance. 

:wohoo: for ov ing Maria. Go catch that eggy!


----------



## schoolteacher

hello! im fine thanks, just waiting for the rest of sti blood tests to come back then hopfully we can get some dates.
Have you oved maria? Where ru going on hoilday?
x


----------



## MariaF

Oh wow, Trask - that sounds scary :wacko: Was it painful?

So af has showed up - does that mean you started with injections???

ST - how long will the reuslts take? Is still likely you can start in September? Would be cool to have someone else doing treatments as we'll be doing our IUI :thumbup:

I think I ov'ed overnight last night so I guess Im officially 1DPO. I accepted we probably can't fall naturally so Ill just go an enjoy the holidays and come back nice and relaxed before the IUI!
We are doing a cruise round Northern Europe :happydance::boat:


----------



## Traskey

Oooooo that sounds lovely Maria. Enjoy your holiday. Providing all goes to plan I should start the nasal sprays in a couple of weeks and then the injections start after that. ST will probably be starting soon too with any luck!


----------



## schoolteacher

yeah to the above!!!!!!!!!! I hope I start in Sept too then we can all do it together! get bloods back tommorrow. Enjoy your hols maria sounds lovely i'm very jealous!x


----------



## schoolteacher

You back from hol yet maria?x


----------



## ao30

How is everyone doing? Any good news...?

:hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hello ao30! how ru? how is your pregnancy? I have news! I'm starting icsi on the 19th Sept! Trask is currently down-regging. Haven't heard from Maria in a while-hope she's ok! Good to hear form you!xx


----------



## RachaelMac

hey just wanted to see how everyone was and see if theres some BFP's while i was away! sadly im not one of them still but i started my clomid this cycle and it hasnt gone well. im only on cd10 and been bleeding since the day after i stopped my 50mg on cd7 :( x


----------



## MariaF

Hey everyone!

I am taking a little break from BnB and not posting as much. But couldn't walk past new activity on this thread!!

Ao - how is the pregnancy going? How far along are you? Have you any scans?

Trask and ST - I've seen your updates in your signature and its sooo exciting you are about to start treatment!
Rachel - good news about starting Clomid, but the bleeding sounds odd... I've never heard of anyone bleeding after stopping Clomid. Is there any chance you can ask the FS?

AFM - I'm in limbo land. You may or may not remember but we were meant to start NHS IUI in september...its not happening anymore. Our GP messed up our referral so now they are referring us to London. I have no idea what the new wait is going to be but I'm expecting at least 6 months.... And to my surprise I'm not even that destroyed... Its like I'm used to being let down...

On a positive note I actually had an amazing dream about holding MY baby son!!! It was fab and I still keep thinking about it and remembering the feeling I had during the dream !!

Haven't heard from Rivet at all - hope she's OK. Its a shame ladies are on here all the time whilst ttc and then they just disappear...


----------



## honeybee2

can I join? xx


----------



## RachaelMac

Maria F- Thanks for the message hun theyl get there act together soon and you get your happy ending you seem to be so much more further down the line than me and ive got an extra 2 months on you lol. so sorry the NHS has let you down yet again hopefully i got a positive opk yesterday evening the first one i did this cycle the pain in my right side was immence all day and the day before and then around 11ish last night the pain stopped suddenly and i felt fine it just feels abit tight there if you know what i mean its not painful but not a ok so i recon fc it was ov pain! The spotting im just putting down to the extra hormones from the first time use and taking it from day 2-6 so i never really stopped af checked this morning and its pretty much stopped now so hoping its all calmed down im just worried about the size of my lining now and wether an egg can actually implant at all!!!! Its just 1 worrying thing after the other.

Honeybee2 congratulations on the wedding! Hope you have many years of wedded bliss xx


----------



## MariaF

Rachel - sounds like you did ov :happydance:

When I ovulate I feel it really badly! Especially when on Clomid. I remember even starting a thread on here about very painful ovulation. Mine goes on for at least half a day. The side that ovulates feels really sore and swolen. It hurts to walk, cough and even pee!! Then I get a few seconds of sharp stabbing pains and it all stops! So I reckon I can pinpoint the minute I ovulate! Lol!

This is why I'm convinced they were too late with our first IUI in Jan. I had my trigger shot at 7pm and then felt immense pains throughout the next day but they stopped exactly 24 hours after the trigger. Yet the IUI wasn't till the next morning! I reckon I ovulated about 14 hours before the IUI... But of course doctors always know best - they never listen to what you think your body's doing...

So congrats on being in the 2ww!! Oh, and spotting is perfectly normal around ovulation - its something to do with the sudden increase of one of the hormones (not LH) but you'll have to Google it as I can't remember for sure :dohh:

Honey - congrats on your wedding! Where did you go on honeymoon?


----------



## RachaelMac

Just did an opk at 5 and did one same time yesterday and its ever so slightly darker or maybe the same than yesterdays now i am so so sooooo confused lol im only CD11 today Clomid on 2-6 and got a +opk yesterday and a +opk 1 today too i only ever usually get the 1 then its gone by the next day i also had really terrible ov pains all yesterday but went at 11pm last night so would anyone like to have a guess when i actually ov'd????


----------



## Traskey

Hey everyone

I am down regging for my IVF :) Not been too bad so far, just a lot of headaches.

MariaF, I'm so sorry that your GP messed up your referral for IUI. That's awful :grr: I really hope that you don't have to wait too long at the place in London. I'm hopeful that your dream was a good omen for the future. 

Rachel, not sure how clomid messes with your ov as I was never given it. Hope someone can help. If you are still getting lines i'm assuming that you haven't ovd yet. 

ST, fingers crossed with your cycle :dust:

AO30, how is the pregnancy going?


----------



## ao30

Hi ladies! :)

Glad to hear that treatment has begun/is beginning for some of you! On one hand time seems to have stopped, on the other hand, here we are already in September! Good luck ST and Trask!

Maria- I know exactly what you mean; seems they don't trust you when it comes to your own body. I had quite the hassle explaining to them that I knew the exact day that I ovulated-- they wouldn't believe me at first. Pooh.

Rachel- I'm not sure, but I agree with Trask- if you're still getting +'s than you probably haven't ov'ed yet. Good luck!

I'll be at 20 weeks this Friday. We're opting out of finding out the gender- so we'll have a surprise come January. 

My thoughts are with you :hug:


----------



## Traskey

Good luck with your scan on Friday ao30. Hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## schoolteacher

Hi maria, rachael and ao30! so great to here from you!
trask and I are on an ivf thread together so already caught up with the lovely lady!

maria-what a pain you are having to still wait due to a cock up. I would have been devastated!

rachael-great to here from you! Sorry can't help with the bleeding and ov thing! How ru today?

ao30 so so pleased your pregnancy is working out, and to think you didn't believe in it for so long!!!

AFM-start stimms tommorrow!!!! trask you have started stimms now haven't you?

It is a shame no one has heard from rivet kitten.x


----------



## Traskey

Day 6 of stimming for me. I look like a bloated waterhog so i'm hoping it will all be worth it :D It will be, whatever the outcome. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MariaF

Hey ladies!

Well, we've been referred to a new clinic. Its called The Bridge Centre in London. Its a private hospital and from the information on their website they sound amazing! Much more impressive than our clinic in Eastbourne.

The only downside it will be a 1.5 journey each for me at a cost of £30 for the return trip :nope:

And of course for DH its a 10 min walk as he works there anyway :dohh: don't men have it easy in this world?!

We still have no idea what they will want to do with us. They requested that we repeat all bloods, swabs and SA for DH. I just had the last bloods done today (CD4). Once they get the results we can expect to have our first consultation within 3 weeks - so not too bad. From then on I have no idea what the next step will be.

I. Have actually gone really tired from this whole pallava. I'm also very angry with my body and decided to stop living extra healthy and taking all sorts of precautions in the 2ww. So this month its get drunk, have fun, lift heavy things (mainly at the stables) and keep going swimming/to the sauna.

Trask and ST - it must be great to be IVF cycle buddies! You can share the experiences along the way and comfort one another :hugs: You never know, I might be joining your club too soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

Yay Maria, that sounds a positive step forward! You're right, men always get it easy :haha: We do all the hard work. 

Maybe you'll go straight to IVF and skip IUI altogether :D


----------

